# Date and Rate ...............2009



## patster734

Per request by Bubba's Mom, I give you the 2009 date and rate thread.

Format will be the same as the previous date/rate threads:

Month 
Date
Hotel
Room Type
Rate
Rate Type
Loews First Upgrade applied?/LF level ----**please include so we know if/what upgrade you received
username ----**please include so if anyone has any questions, they can PM you  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*JANUARY*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

January
1-3
RPR
Standard
$339 (hoping for AAA APH discounts!)


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATED 11/17  ****[/COLOR]
$292.00 - 1/1
$305.00 - 1/2
$81 savings!


Rack
no upgrade yet- LF # on ressie
dooda

****************

January 4-8, 2009
3 rooms
RPH
Room 1 (3 adults, 2 kids), military rate $170.80
Room 2 (3 adults, 2 kids) AAA rate $195.20
Room 3 (2 adults, 2 kids) military rate $153.20
MelindaKiah

****************

January 7-13
HRH Kid's Suite
$379/night
AAA discount (regularly $489/night)
tinker-tude

****************

January 17-19
RPR
$129/night (used code APH)
mamaminnie

****************

January 09
Jan 23-26
HRH
 2 connecting Garden View Rooms
$254 per room per night.
rack rate
?? Youfirst membership
rwdavis2

****************

January-February
1/30-2/1/09
RPR
standard; 2 queens
$159
APH
N/A
ruadisneyfan2

*FEBRUARY*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

January-February
1/30-2/1/09
RPR
standard; 2 queens
$159
APH
N/A
ruadisneyfan2

****************

February 2009 
4th
RPR
177.50 
water view at RPR
Lowes gold
AAA discount
quentina

****************

Feb 
6-11
Royal Pacific
2 adults + 2 yr old, 10 yr old, 11 yr old
Buy 3 get 2 free deal
$732
NJCapeman

****************

February 09
11-18
HRH
King Club
$464.00 (for now, I hope! Bring on the Ap/AAA/SS rates!!)
Rack


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATED 12/28  ****[/COLOR]
King Club
Feb 10- 252.65
Feb 11- 252.65
Feb 12- 312.15
Feb 13- 326.15
Super Saver Rate

No upgrade, Loews number on ressie
d4est
  - First trip added to the list!

****************

February
RPR King Suite
Feb. 17, 18 -- $219.20
Feb. 19, 20 -- $235.20
Supersaver Platinum upgrade

damo

****************

February 
18-21
RPR
Standard King
233/233/250
Supersaver Rate
Loews Blue...though will be a 'member' when I get there.
Seaera


*MARCH*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Month Mar 
Date 11- 18
Hotel HRH
Room Type Club Level, (two rooms ) 1 Queen, and 1 King
Rate 255.09 ( a couple of days are 266.51)
Rate Type Super Saver
Rileygirl

****************

March 09
14-18
Most likely RPR
Rate and Room type not available


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATED 1/19 ****[/COLOR]
RPR
Standard Room
$203.65 - 14th
$189.65 - 15th, 16th & 17th
Super Saver Rate

tricia

****************

Month: March
Date: 14-18
Hotel: RPR
Room Type: Standard/2 Queens
Rate: Saturday the 14th ($264.60) 
Sunday the 15th-Wendesday the 18th ($191.81)
Rate Type: Military Discount
PlanningDisney

****************

March 15-20
RPR
$162.38 average/night
the "buy 3 stay for 5" (or whatever it's called!  )promo
blackjackmark

****************

March 
17th, Tuesday - 25th, Wednesday
Royal Pacific Resort
Club Level, Pool view, 2 Qu. beds (2 adults/2 child.)
Supersaver rate
220.83 weekdays / 232.25 on weekend
Loew's membership - first time using, but made reservation before changes - they are still giving me gift / paper / etc. (as per them)
*** already had 2 park unlimited 7day tickets purchased so I couldn't use the 'get free' discount
sunshine1010

****************

March 
20-22
PBH
garden view 2Q
$323.10 AAA (I'm actually paying $345.60 because my son is 19 so get charged for extra adult)
This is a 10% discount from rack rate
Total charge with tax $777.60.
dizplanner

****************

March
20-23
PBH
Standard room type
$229 for two nights and $209 for the third night
FLA/GA Resident rate 
WDW Lifelong Fan

*APRIL*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

April
3-6
RPR
$249.00 for the first two nights, & 234.00 for the last night
Annual pass rate 
wendyk

****************

Month - April
Date- 5-10
Hotel - HRH
Room Type- Garden View
Rate - $354 (I think) before tax 
Rate Type - rack rate. 

We have 2 connecting rooms booked, and waiting for discounts to come out before we fully decide if we are going or not.
01Sweetpea

****************

Month - April
Date- 6
Hotel - RPR
Room Type- Standard
Rate - $334 before tax 
Rate Type - rack rate. 
Wigantony

****************

April 
12 - 16
Hotel: PBH
Room Type: Club level, 2 queens
Rate: $371.00 
Rate Type: SuperSaver
I just signed up for a YouFirst membership
jerseyboy99

****************

Month - April
Date - 13 to 15
Hotel -HRH
Room Type -standard
Rate - $269
Rate Type - through lastminutetravel.com
Wendaeh

****************

APRIL 
18th
Hard Rock
Restricted View
$264 plus tax
Annual Pass Holder Rate
Mazzy


****************

April 
19-30 
RPR
AAA rate 
King Suite (upgraded with Loews Platinum) 
211.65 (April 19-24 and April 26-30)
228.65 (April 24-26) 


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATED 12/8 ****[/COLOR]
$142.00/night average
Supersaver rate

wakegirl

****************

April
24-26
RPR
standard room waterview
$169 a night
Total cost of stay after taxes-$380
APH rate
donaldduck352

****************

April/May 
26 - 1
Hard Rock Hotel
Standard Room 
$179.64/night including taxes
Darcy03231

****************

April/May
29 - 6
Royal Pacific
Standard room
$ 249 / $ 259 weekend
Stay 4 play more (incl. two 2 park unl. adm. tickets 7 days)


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATED 12/3 ****[/COLOR]
April 29-May 6
Royal Pacific
Standard Room
$145.52/night 
Supersaver rate 7 nights pay for 4 nights

Skrutti

****************

April 30-May 3
Portifino Bay
Garden View
$258.40/nt
AAA rate
Grace&Carolinesmom

*MAY*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

April/May 
26 - 1
Hard Rock Hotel
Standard Room 
$179.64/night including taxes
Darcy03231

****************

April/May
29 - 6
Royal Pacific
Standard room
$ 249 / $ 259 weekend
Stay 4 play more (incl. two 2 park unl. adm. tickets 7 days)


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATED 12/3 ****[/COLOR]
April 29-May 6
Royal Pacific
Standard Room
$145.52/night 
Supersaver rate 7 nights pay for 4 nights

Skrutti

****************

April 30-May 3
Portifino Bay
Garden View
$258.40/nt
AAA rate
Grace&Carolinesmom

****************

May 
3
Hard Rock
Standard room


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATED 3/11 ****[/COLOR]
Room changed from Standard to Garden view for same rate.

$144
APH rate
n2mm

****************

May 2009
8th-11th
PBH
1 Bedroom Garden Suite
$258.40
AAA rate
Lowes Platinum free upgrade
Catrinabeach

****************

Month: May
Date: 15-18
Hotel: RPR
Room Type: Water View w/king bed (LF upgrade from Standard)
Rate: 
$228.65 (15th)
$228.65 (16th)
$211.65 (17th)
Rate Type: AAA
Loews First Upgrade applied?: Yes
LF level: Gold
Username: peel

****************

May 
18th - 25th
Hotel: RPR
Room Type: King Club
Rate: $199.57 a night 
Rate Type: 2-stay and play?
Username: Rocray

****************

May/June
May 20th - June 2nd
Hard Rock
Standard
$155.82 plus tax
Stay 7 for the price of 4
NicholaJP

****************

Month: May
Date: 22-26
Hotel:HRH
Room Type: Garden View 2 Queens
Rate: Ave rate $205 plus tax
Rate Type: Super Saver


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATED 2/14 ****[/COLOR]
last night changed my original SS rate booking at HRH as it has since reduced, booking now moved to new rate.....don't get too exicted....a $10 saving

fuse04 (Rob)

****************

May
22-25
HRH
Standard-2 queens
189.00 Florida Resident Rates
winnyis

****************

May 23-26
RPH water view
$254 (23)
$237 (24-26)
AAA
Blue
scriv2

****************

May 25-28
RPR 
Standard/2 Queens
$211.65
AAA
RachelTori

****************

May/June
May 25 - June 1
HRH
$155.57 SS Promotion
Standard Room - 2 Adults 3 Teens
$1225.14 Total
dpayne1969

****************

May
29-31 (Changed to May 30 on 4/17)
RPR
$279 a night, 2 queen standard, requested a single King if one becomes available
No APH or AAA discount available for that weekend yet


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATED 4/17 ****[/COLOR]
May 30
RPR
$169.00
AP


Akdar

****************

May
31
HRH
Standard (2 Queen)
$272 (incl tax)
AAA
n/a
HayGan

*JUNE*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

May/June
May 20th - June 2nd
Hard Rock
Standard
$155.82 plus tax
Stay 7 for the price of 4
NicholaJP

****************

May/June
May 25 - June 1
HRH
$155.57 SS Promotion
Standard Room - 2 Adults 3 Teens
$1225.14 Total
dpayne1969

****************

June 
5th - 10th
PBH
5 nights (Stay 5 for 3 deal)
204.68/night - Bay View - 2 queens
wen8jr

****************

June
10-17
Hotel: PBH
Room Type: Queen Garden View 2 Queens
Rate: $172.29 per night
Promo: Super Savings Promotion
JackieLand

****************

June
12-20
HRH
Deluxe Double Queen
$217
Super Saver - Stay 4, Get 3 Free (rate honored for 8th night)
Loews Gold, no benefits allowed
NashvilleTrio

****************

June 13-20
7 nights
HRH
King Suite
$166.99/night
Supersaver rate 7 nights pay for 4 nights.

Loews You First platinum upgrade granted  and not complaining, ressie is confirmed. Was origianlly booked at rack rate in Sept 08 and had no problems changing the rate or in keeping the upgrade 
daywalker

****************

June 
15-17
Royal Pacific 
Standard 2 queen beds
FL Resident
$149.00 a night
Loews First Blue Member 
dopeyrunner

****************

Month: June
Date: 15-21
Hotel: RPR
Room Type: Club Level
Rate: 15-18 $204.48, 19-20 $216.28
Rate Type: Super Saver
Pink Flamingo

****************



		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** Cancelled 3/4; rebooked to October trip ****[/COLOR]June 
16-23
RPH
Standard King
140.89/152.31 (Fri & Sat)
Supersaver (Stay 4/3 Free)
Loews YouFirst Blue level (upgrade pending check-in)
RAPstar


****************

June 2009 
6/17 - 6/21
RPR
2Q, Connecting, Water View
179.15
SuperSaver
Loews First Upgrade applied? Yes?? If Water View is upgrade?
MrsNikkie

****************

June
18-20
HRH
2Q, Garden View, connecting rooms
18 = $273.60
19 = $291.60
AAA
diswish

****************

Month: June
Date: 20th
Hotel: RPR
Room Type: Standard
Rate: 228.65
Rate Type: AAA


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATED 12/20 ****[/COLOR]
Date:  19th - 24th
6/19 - 20 at $159.68
6/21 -23 at $147.68
Super Saver Rates

We decided that by utilizing the much cheaper Allegiant Air rates, we could use
the money we're saving on plane tickets to pay for additional nights at the 
SuperSaver rate! 

Changed our AAA rate for one night (6/20) from $228.65 to 5 nights (6/19 - 20 
at $159.68 and 6/21 -23 at $147.68). THEN we move to WDW for 5 more 
nights.  That makes a 10 day honeymoon ... I feel so decadent! 

[COLOR="Blue"]Congrats on the upcoming wedding, honeymoon and increased honeymoon nights![/COLOR]


lacool

****************

June 
21-28
RPR
standard 2 queen
SS rate 152.31 a night
ky07

****************

June 
21-28
PBH
Club Level Deluxe 2 Queen Beds
SSR 
$249
Worfiedoodles

****************

June
22/23
HRH
Deluxe 2 QN
$345.60
AAA
lynnemo

****************

June 09
23-27
RPR
Standard view
$249 - 23, 24, 25
$269 - 26
Rack rates
mapmakerj

****************

June 23-28
5 nights
HRH
Obstructed View
$183.68/night
Super Saver- Stay 5 nights pay 3
magicalfoursome

****************

June
23-28
RPR
standard 2 Q room
supersaver rate
762.40 w/o tax, 857.70 w/tax 


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATED 4/13 ****[/COLOR]
Change that to:
RPR
June 
24-26, 
335 for 2 nights, incl tax
AP rate
Decided to do the next two nights in Clearwater instead!


funcinderella

****************



		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** Rescheduled to July 28 & 29 on 5/20 ****[/COLOR]
June
27 & 28 (sat & sun night)
Portofino
Suite (told it's bayview )
$258 night
AAA
YouFirst Platinum applied 
keishashadow


****************

June 28th
1 Night
HRH Obstructed View
inc AAA discount as UK AA is part of same scheme $260.10 (down from $289)
MandyJ72

****************

June 30th to July 14th 
RPR
King Suite [Platinum upgrade]
$249- weekend -$269
Rack Rate.


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 1/22 ****[/COLOR]
new rate Supersaver weekday $140.95 Fri & Sat $152.37

&
14th July to 21st July 
Don Cesar-St. Petes
Junior Gulf Suite [Platinum upgrade]
$209
rack rate
&


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 1/23 ****[/COLOR]
July 21st to 28th July
PBH
King Suite [Platinum upgrade]
$172.35
Super Saver rate

rpbert1

*JULY*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

June 30th to July 14th 
RPR
King Suite [Platinum upgrade]
$249- weekend -$269
Rack Rate.


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 1/22 ****[/COLOR]
new rate Supersaver weekday $140.95 Fri & Sat $152.37

&
14th July to 21st July 
Don Cesar-St. Petes
Junior Gulf Suite [Platinum upgrade]
$209
rack rate
&


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 1/23 ****[/COLOR]
July 21st to 28th July
PBH
King Suite [Platinum upgrade]
$172.35
Super Saver rate

rpbert1

****************

July
3-10
RPR
weekday $140.95 Fri & Sat $152.37
SuperSaver
Bluer101

****************
JULY
4-8
RPH
Std room
$169 Sat $149 Sun-Wed
APH rate
karen1 

****************

July 
4th-9th
RPR
Standard 2 queens
169.00 (4th) and 149.00 (5th-9th)
APH
Loews First Upgrade applied? no, but never called to ask
LF- gold 
jillybeene71

****************

July
7-11
Royal Pacific
standard room
$250/average rate per night
Kids Free Ticket package
2 adults/2 kids
ekmurphy12/TigrLvsPooh

****************

July
9-11th
RPR
$179 rate
supersaver
Ramule

****************

July 
9-13
PBH
Portofino Suite
$258.40
AAA


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 1/28 ****[/COLOR]
$210.65
SS

Yes/Platinum
bubba's mom

****************

July 
11 - 18
PBH
Deluxe Club Level
$249 per night
Super Savings Promotion
LF Blue
emile

****************
Jul 
12
RPR
2 Q garden view
$232 
AAA 
Narnia girl

****************

July 
15-17
RPR
Standard Room
$174 per night
Military rate
(AAA rate was $211 for the same period)
no Loews membership
j&t

****************

July 
16 - 23
PBH
Loews upgrade to Portofino Suite
AAA rate $258.40


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 4/06 ****[/COLOR]
$172.35
Super Bowl rate

Cinderella822 

****************

July 09
18-21
HRH
Concierge
$444 - 18
$424 - 19, 20
Rack Rate


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 9/11 ****[/COLOR]
$399 - 18
$381 - 19, 20
AAA

Loews # on reservation
buzz2

****************

July 
19-25
HRH
Deluxe Room (w/sofa)
$221.29 avg. daily rate before taxes


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 3/29 ****[/COLOR]
Dates are July 18-25
HRH Deluxe room with sofa
Avg. rate per night $248.89

Super Savings Rate
theterms

****************

July
24-26
2 nights
Royal Pacific Resort

AAA rate
$228.65 +tax per night
$514.46 total
tekmom

****************

July
25-30
HRH
2 queens/std/obstructed view
booked 2 rooms for July 25-30
SSR of 184 each per night
total for 2 rooms for 5 nights each=2*979.20=1958.40 (includes tax)
Lady V

****************

July
26th - 31st
RPR
Super Saver rate
$147 before tax
ADP

****************

Month July 2009
Date July 27th - August 1st 5 nights
Hotel RPR
Room Type CLUB ROOM 2 QUEEN BEDS Sleeps up to 5 
Rate 210.08 (207.68 -219.68) Total 5 nights with tax $1181.70 
Rate Type SUPER SAVINGS PROMOTION Stay 5 nights for the price of 3
Loews First Upgrade applied? No level Gold level but did not apply loews First number
Laurabearz

****************

July 
28th & 29th 
Portofino Bay Hotel
bayview 
AAA rate 
$258+ per night (AAA?),
Platinum complimentary upgrade to Parlor Suite & they're still giving the $100 resort dining credit


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 7/27 ****[/COLOR]
2 nights, 7/29 & 7/30
RPR
AP rate
$149+ night
AP rate & keep platinum benefits

keishashadow

****************

July/August
7/30-8/4
RPR 
standard view
159.68
suberbowl code
Hedy

*AUGUST*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

July/August 2009
Date July 27th - August 1st 5 nights
Hotel RPR
Room Type CLUB ROOM 2 QUEEN BEDS Sleeps up to 5 
Rate 210.08 (207.68 -219.68) Total 5 nights with tax $1181.70 
Rate Type SUPER SAVINGS PROMOTION Stay 5 nights for the price of 3
Loews First Upgrade applied? No level Gold level but did not apply loews First number
Laurabearz

****************

July/August
7/30-8/4
RPR 
standard view
159.68
suberbowl code
Hedy

****************

August 
6-11 
RPR 
40% SS rate ( I think )
152 P nite and change...total $857.70 ( $75 in parking, grand total 932) 
FINFAN

****************

August 
8-14 (6 nights)
Portofino Bay Resort
Garden View 2 Queen Beds 
$177.93 plus tax = $210.93 per night
Rate Type: Super Savings
Loews First Upgrade applied? No
LF level: Blue
username: Perdita&Pongo

****************

August 
8-15 (7 nights)
Portofino Bay Resort
Parlor Suite
$172.48 plus tax 
Rate Type: Length Of Stay
Loews First Upgrade applied? Yes
LF level: Platinum
LoudBMW

****************

August 
12
HRH
$169 + tax
Standard room/APH rate
scrabblegirl

****************

August
8/14 - 8/16
RPH
Standard room w/ 2 queens
228.65/night (excluding taxes - $257 with taxes)
AAA
mysparky

****************



		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** Cancelled 7/30 ****[/COLOR]
August
15
HRH (2 rooms)
$189 per room ($213 after taxes)
APH
n2mm


****************

August
15-19
RPR
avg. cost 180 after taxes for a standard King.
gkrykewy

****************

August 
17 - 18 
One Night
Hotel : PBH
Room Type : One Bedroom Portofino Suite
Loews You First Upgrade Applied : Yes Platinum
AAA rate : $219.00
Username : Biggreen19

****************

August 
17-20
PBH
Portofino Suite
$219.00 a night 


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 7/21 ****[/COLOR]
$159.00 a night
APH and Loews First Platinum upgrade

Loews Platinum 
FireandIce

****************

August
18-24
HRH
Garden View Room with two queen size beds
Total price including taxes. $978.00. Averages out at $163.00 per night
Paratrooper

****************

August 09
Aug. 21-25 (four nights)
RPR
standard view 
$151 per night
supersaver rate
nifty16

****************

August 
23-28th
HRH
2 adults, 2 kids 16,8
pool view with tickets
1329 including tax
Cupmom

****************

August 09
8/24 - 8/31
$132 per night
HRH, obstructed view
Stay 7 for the price of 4, supersaver rate
This is better than my original AAA rate of $187.
msminniemouse

****************

August
26-28
PBH Club Level
Ciavobella

****************

August
26-28
Portofino Bay Hotel
$159.00/night Garden view queen room
APH/Loews platinum but no upgrade available at this time but will get all other platinum benefits (woohoo for $100 food and beverage over two nights!!!) 
Damo

****************

August 
the 28th - 30th(2 nights)
RPR
Water View 2 queen beds
$175.20/night (with the 12.5%tax = $197.10/night)
AAA rate with Loews card upgrade(price was for standard view)


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 7/21 ****[/COLOR]
now at PBH
Deluxe 2 queen beds rm 
Aug 28-30th 2009
w/APH and Loews First upgrade
$189/night


2Adults 2 kids
username - yasuern

****************

August 
28 - 30
Royal Pacific
Club Rooms
AAA: $255
Loews Gold 
sarhenty

****************

August/September
Date: Aug 30 - Sept 5
Rate: $160.23 
Room Type: Garden View King Bed
tazzielou

****************



		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** Rescheduled to June 21-28 on 5/20 ****[/COLOR]
August 30 - Sept. 6
Hard Rock Hotel
Club Room, 2 Queen Beds
$206 Super Saver Rate
Worfiedoodles


*SEPTEMBER*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

August/September
Date: Aug 30 - Sept 5
Rate: $160.23 
Room Type: Garden View King Bed
tazzielou

****************



		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** Rescheduled to June 21-28 on 5/20 ****[/COLOR]
August 30 - Sept. 6
Hard Rock Hotel
Club Room, 2 Queen Beds
$206 Super Saver Rate
Worfiedoodles


****************

Sept.
2nd - 5th
HRH
187.20 - Obstructed View
AAA Rate
lisaross

****************

September
4-7
PBH
$189 
Florida Resident
garden view with Platinum upgrade
yourgoingagain?

****************

September
4-9
Royal Pacific
2 Q Club Level
$189.68 + tax
Superbowl Rate
dogodisney

****************

September 
5-7
HRH
2 Queens; Obstructed view
$179 
APH
N/A
ruadisneyfan2 

****************

September
13-27
HRH
Deluxe Double Queen
$140
Rock Royalty
Kevin Harrison

****************
September
16-18
HRH
Standard room
$380 total for 2 nights
GA resident rate

We also got 2 day, 2 parks tickets for 3 adults & there was a $25 per night extra guest charge for a total of $620. 
tink1957

****************

September
24-28
HRH
Double Standard
$162/nt, total of $727 for 4 nights (inc tax)
SuperSaper
Loews First Upgrade applied? NO
DebraW76

****************

Sept 
26-30 (4 nights)
RPR
2 Queens Garden View
2 Adult and 2 kids passes 
Kids stay and eat free promo
985.50 total
hmontgomry

****************

September/October 
26 to 3
Hotel: RPR
Room Type: King Suite
Loews You First Upgrade Applied: Yes, Platinum
Rate: $146.00 (Average Nightly Rate w/Tax)
Rate Type: SuperSaver
User Name: AllieKat

****************

Sept./Oct.
29th - 4th
Hard Rock Hotel
Standard room, 2 Queen Beds
$156 
Super Saver Rate
DS's 16th birthday
APB513

****************

September/October 
29th - 4th 
PBH
Garden View room upgraded to Portofino Suite
$163 changing to $181 per night
Super Savings
LF Platinum
Tizzy Meliss

*OCTOBER*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

September/October 
26 to 3
Hotel: RPR
Room Type: King Suite
Loews You First Upgrade Applied: Yes, Platinum
Rate: $146.00 (Average Nightly Rate w/Tax)
Rate Type: SuperSaver
User Name: AllieKat

****************

Sept./Oct.
29th - 4th
Hard Rock Hotel
Standard room, 2 Queen Beds
$156 
Super Saver Rate
DS's 16th birthday
APB513

****************

September/October 
29th - 4th 
PBH
Garden View room upgraded to Portofino Suite
$163 changing to $181 per night
Super Savings
LF Platinum
Tizzy Meliss

****************

October
1-5
HRH
club room
$369
WDW Lifelong Fan

****************

October
3-6
RPR
$ 204 for Sat and $ 164 for Sun and Mon. Total $ 598.50 after taxes.
APH
Loews gold and upgraded to waterview for no additional cost. 2 Queens non-smoking.
Phil from PA

****************

October 
5-12
Sheraton Vistana Villages on I-Drive
1 bedroom condo
$72/night
Hotwire rate 


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** Cancelled 7/5 ****[/COLOR]
October
5-8
[CODE][COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 3/12 ****[/COLOR]
changed dates: 5-12

RPH
Standard King
211 and some change
Supersaver 


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 5/19 ****[/COLOR]
Super Hero/Superbowl rate
about $149 and some change

Loews YouFirst Blue level (upgrade pending check-in)


		Code:
	

 [COLOR="Red"]**** Cancelled 3/12 ****[/COLOR]

And

October 
8-12
Doubletree
Standard king
109 and some change
HHonors card added to reservation, no upgrades that I know of

[/CODE]
RAPstar

****************

October 
7-11
PBH
1-Bedroom Suite
$530.40/night
AAA


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 6/22 ****[/COLOR]
APH
$428.00 first 2 nights/ $468.00 last 2 nights;  $2016 total

YouFirst Gold


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** Cancelled 4/19 ****[/COLOR]
October
7-11
RPH
standard room (upgrades to water view because of Gold Youfirst)
YouFirst Gold status applied
Wed & Thu, Oct 7 & 8 $ 211.65 
Fri & Sat, Oct 9 & 10 $ 228.65 
Sum of nightly rates: $ 880.60 
Extra Adult Fee : (2) $ 200.00 (2 extra adults at $25 per adult for 4 nights)
Total Before Taxes & Fees: $ 1080.60  
AAA rate, called Universal's number as rate wasn't available at their website.

patster734

****************

October
7th-11th
RPR
Standard 2 Queens 
Rate Oct 7 - Oct 8 $164.00 Oct 9 - Oct 10 $204.00 
Rate Type Annual Passholder Special (Premier)
Gold Not applied all water views booked, they said perhaps something will show up at check in
Laurabearz

****************

October
7-12
RPR
water view king room
$857.70 (3 nights @ $147.68 and 2 nights @ $159.68, plus tax)
Loews gold upgrade applied
Pax

****************

October 
8-10 
RPR-
standard view king
APH rate
Cost of stay $484 or till they come out with a better rate!!
donaldduck352

****************

October
8-11
RPR
STANDARD ROOM 2 QUEEN BEDS
Avg Nightly Rate: 190.67   Total Cost Including Taxes: 643.50 
ANNUAL PASSHOLDER DISCOUNT
LauraBearz

****************

Oct.
8-12
portifino bay
deluxe queen
278.00 a night
super saver rate!!!!!!! 
RACEFAN9

****************

October 
8-13
HRH standard room 2 queens
171.84 a night
HRH Kids Suite
Super Bowl Promotion
327.00 weekdays
369.00 weekends 
[/CODE]
superbowl code
thumbalyna

****************

October
8-13
RPH
booked standard, upgraded to King Suite
yes/Platinum
AAA 
weekday rate: $211.65
weekend rate: $228.65


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 3/24 ****[/COLOR]
modified my rate from AAA to Super Bowl Super Saver promo rate.
booked standard room: average of $152.48 a night
(thu-sun-mon rate of $146.68/ fri-sat $159.68)
total for 5 nights now $762.40 + tax $95.30. 
total now $857.70 for 5 nights in a king suite.
loews platinum free upgrade.


macraven

****************

October
9-12
RPR
Standard-2 queens
228.65/weekend 211.65 weeknight
AAA, hoping for a better rate
Loews First Upgrade applied? Upgraded to Water view, also guaranteed connecting rooms
ebloom

****************

October
9-12
HRH
about $245 per night
Total about $800
seadd67

****************

October
18-21
HRH
$228
super saver rate 


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 8/24 ****[/COLOR]
17th-22th 
$171 for Sat. and $161 for Sun-Thurs
either the supersaver rate or 5 for 3

melissac

****************

Oct.
18th-23rd
RPR
$147.68 std. 


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 7/08 ****[/COLOR]
Upgraded to King Suite

super saver rate
Plat.
tricky1

****************

October
22 - 25
HRH
King Suite 
$354 
Fl resident rate 
Guitar Player

****************

October 
24-31
HRH 
AAA
$261.10 Weekends
$241.10 Weeknights


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 6/06 ****[/COLOR]
$216.75 for the first Saturday night, 
then it bumps down to $161.40 for the weeknights, 
and Fri the 30th and Sat the 31st are only $173.40! 
it wasn't the supersaver rate, but some other multi-night discount

No APH or Supersaver available yet
Akdar

****************

Oct 2009
29, 20, 31
Royal Pacific Resort
King Bed (Standard View)
29th $174.30
30th $242.40
31st $242.40
Military Rate
Melisa1

*NOVEMBER*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

November '09
2-8
RPR
Queen Club
$297 (2-5)
$314 (6-7)
AAA


		Code:
	

[COLOR="Red"]**** UPDATE 5/27 ****[/COLOR]
2-9
RPR
Queen Club
$209.40 (2-5)
$221.40 (6-8)
Length of Stay Discount


EPRV We love Disney

****************

November
4-8
RPR
standard room 2 queens
$259 a night average rate. $1165.50 total tax included
stay 4 play more package so I get 2 2park unlimited admission tickets
jetfan

****************

November
Date: Nov. 25-29
Rate: 203.35 11/25, then switches to 218.35 11/27 
Super Saver Rate
Room Type: Queen 2-Bed
Royal Pacific Resort
Worfiedoodles

****************

November
26-29
PBH
11/26 $159, 11/27 & 11/28 $199 
Florida Resident 
garden view with Platinum upgrade
yourgoingagain?

****************

Month: Nov
Date: 26-30
Hotel: RPR
Room Type: Std
Rate:
$161.40 (26th-27th)
$170.40 (28th-29th)
Rate Type: APH
Loews First Upgrade applied?: No (APH Rate)
LF level: Platinum

Rate was $189, dropped this weekend
LoudBMW

****************

Month November/December
Date 26th - 1st
Hotel Hard Rock
Room Type connecting 3 rooms and/or suites 
Rate sister in law booked - I think avg. $179/night
Rate Type Stay more, save more
Loews First Upgrade applied?/LF level no 
theterms


*DECEMBER*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Month November/December
Date 26th - 1st
Hotel Hard Rock
Room Type connecting 3 rooms and/or suites 
Rate sister in law booked - I think avg. $179/night
Rate Type Stay more, save more
Loews First Upgrade applied?/LF level no 
theterms

****************

December
3-7
RPR
2 Queen room water view
Lowe's Gold Upgrade
$129 first night $154 there after
Florida resident rate 
Bluer101

****************

December 
12 - 19
PBH
Club level 2 Queens
$335/night, but changes to $394 for the last night, the 18th (for 3 adults)
AAA Rate
cbsnyber1

****************

December 
21st
HRH
Standard
$217 inc tax
Military
TraceyL 

****************

Dec 
25th-29th 
PBH 
$419 per night includes 2 tickets
Upgrade to Portofino Suite
lindalinda


----------



## bubba's mom

If THIS don't earn you Proud Redhead tag, I don't know what will?  


Thanks for doing this!


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> If THIS don't earn you Proud Redhead tag, I don't know what will?
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing this!



You're welcome!

As for the lack of a Proud Redhead tag, I assume that my body is emitting a pheromone that's chasing the tag fairy away.


----------



## d4est

Hey there...just found this!

February 09
11-18
HRH
King Club
$464.00 (for now, I hope!  Bring on the Ap/AAA/SS rates!!)
Rack
No upgrade, Loews number on ressie
d4est


----------



## patster734

Thanks d4est!  Updated to here!


----------



## d4est

You are welcome & thank you for keeping the list!  

Kinda cool to be the first!


----------



## patster734

d4est said:


> You are welcome & thank you for keeping the list!
> 
> *Kinda cool to be the first*!



Good point!  So I added a little extra up above.


----------



## d4est

Sweet!!  I feel special!


----------



## rwdavis2

HRH

Jan 23-26,  2 connecting  Garden View Rooms, $254 per room per night.


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!



rwdavis2 said:


> HRH
> 
> Jan 23-26,  2 connecting  Garden View Rooms, $254 per room per night.



Is this a discounted rate or rack rates?


----------



## rwdavis2

patster734 said:


> Updated to here!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a discounted rate or rack rates?



As far as I know, Rack Rate.  
Bob


----------



## patster734

rwdavis2 said:


> As far as I know, Rack Rate.
> Bob



Ok.  Thanks.


----------



## patster734

bump


----------



## Dooda

January
1-3
RPR
Standard
339 (hoping for AAA APH discounts!)
Rack
no upgrade yet- LF # on ressie
dooda


----------



## patster734

updated to here!


----------



## bubba's mom

bump


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> bump



Caught me slacking!  Yea, I'm a slacker!


----------



## wenpop

Do we have to call to reserve a room right now, is that the only way to find out the price?? thanks
wendy


----------



## patster734

wenpop said:


> Do we have to call to reserve a room right now, is that the only way to find out the price?? thanks
> wendy



I believe that is correct.  When I check random dates for 09 on the website, I get "Not Available".


----------



## tricia

Well, I have the dates now, but no rates as of yet.  I will prob. wait until they are available online.  No great rush I am sure.  Dates are March 14 - 17, 2009.  Most likely staying at RPR.


----------



## patster734

tricia said:


> Well, I have the dates now, but no rates as of yet.  I will prob. wait until they are available online.  No great rush I am sure.  Dates are March 14 - 17, 2009.  Most likely staying at RPR.



I've added you to the top.  When you get the rate and room type, post it and I'll add it to your info.

Updated to here!


----------



## mapmakerj

The rates were released tonight.  I got RPR Std view for June 23-25 $249 and the 26th for $269 pre-tax.  Rack rate. No discounts out yet


----------



## patster734

updated to here.


----------



## buzz2

We will be July 18-21 2009.  HRH Concierge $444-18th  $424 19th and 20th

Loews # on Ressie.


----------



## patster734

updated to here.


----------



## patster734

Bump!


----------



## 01Sweetpea

Month - April
Date- 5-10
Hotel - HRH
Room Type- Garden View
Rate - $354 (I think) before tax 
Rate Type - rack rate. 

We have 2 connecting rooms booked, and waiting for discounts to come out before we fully decide if we are going or not.


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!


----------



## WiganTony

Month - April
Date- 6
Hotel - RPR
Room Type- Standard
Rate - $334 before tax 
Rate Type - rack rate. 

Hoping for discounts to be announced!!


----------



## patster734

Updated to here.


----------



## rpbert1

June 30th to July 14th 
RPR
King Suite [Platinum upgrade]
$249- weekend -$269
Rack Rate.

14th July to 21st July 
Don Cesar-St. Petes
Junior Gulf Suite [Platinum upgrade]
$209
rack rate


July 21st to 28th July
RPR
King Suite [Platinum upgrade]
$249-$269 weekend
rack rate


----------



## patster734

updated to here


----------



## d4est

I just called and applied AAA to my Feb ressie.  The average rate per night was $469 at the time of my original ressie.  Now my rates are as follows (as there are changes during stay):

$291.20--10th
$404.10--12th
$422.10--13th
$404.10--15th

Still a major ouch!  Going to cost over $3000 for 8 nights.  This is for a club room.  Hoping it gets better through supersaver or aph.  Was really hoping for better...

Not sure how you want to list this on the first page.  The average works out to be $380.38 per night.


----------



## tricia

So are the AAA rates out now?  Online booking is still only showing rack rates.


----------



## patster734

d4est said:


> I just called and applied AAA to my Feb ressie.  The average rate per night was $469 at the time of my original ressie.  Now my rates are as follows (as there are changes during stay):
> 
> $291.20--10th
> $404.10--12th
> $422.10--13th
> $404.10--15th
> 
> Still a major ouch!  Going to cost over $3000 for 8 nights.  This is for a club room.  Hoping it gets better through supersaver or aph.  Was really hoping for better...
> 
> Not sure how you want to list this on the first page.  The average works out to be $380.38 per night.




I've changed your rate info!  Congrats on saving over $80 a night!


----------



## tricia

Well, since the CAA/AAA rates are now out I decided it was a good time to book.  I booked at the RPR a standard view room for $264.60 for the first night and $246.60 for the other 2 nights.  This is from March 14 - 17 and is a AAA rate.    Woohoo, now it is official.


----------



## patster734

tricia said:


> Well, since the CAA/AAA rates are now out I decided it was a good time to book.  I booked at the RPR a standard view room for $264.60 for the first night and $246.60 for the other 2 nights.  This is from March 14 - 17 and is a AAA rate.    Woohoo, now it is official.



You're rates have been added in.  Congrats on the official booking!


----------



## j&t

Hi!  I just called and made my reservations for July 15-17.  We're starting off our Honeymoon @ Universal before heading over to WDW...It'll be the first time for both of us @ either Universal Orlando or WDW.  It's 10 months away but I'm excited!!

July 15-17
RPR
Standard Room
$174 per night
Military rate
(AAA rate was $211 for the same period)
no Loews membership


----------



## patster734

Updated to here.


----------



## rpbert1

Change in rates for my stays at RPR.
AAA $211 and $228 Fri and Sat


----------



## rpbert1

tricia said:


> So are the AAA rates out now?  Online booking is still only showing rack rates.




Triple A rates will not show online, you need to call .


----------



## buzz2

Change in rate for our July Trip to HRH
AAA-concierge club
18th $444-399
19th&20th $424-381    $131 saved so, far will go towards the cabana!


----------



## patster734

New rates for Robert and Buzz listed.


----------



## bubba's mom

July 
9-13
PBH
Portofino Suite
$258.40
AAA
Yes/Platinum
bubba's mom


----------



## patster734

You've been added Bubba's mom!


----------



## Sleepy

For anyone interested I asked for Portofino AAA rates for Aug 16-21

Garden- $219.20
Bay---- $243.20
Deluxe- $267.20
Club--- $315.20


----------



## bubba's mom

patster734 said:


> You've been added Bubba's mom!



you rock! 




you are gonna start gettin' busy....now AAA rates are out!


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> you rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are gonna start gettin' busy....now AAA rates are out!



And yet I'm still being ignored by the tag fairy!


----------



## diswish

June
18-20
HRH
2Q, Garden View, connecting rooms
18 = $273.60
19 = $291.60
AAA

I was told that HRH will not participate in the You First program.  They will have another program but info is not out yet.  This our first visit to Universal.  All I can say is ouch - over $1100 for 2 rooms for 2 nights.


----------



## patster734

Diswish, you've been added!


----------



## bubba's mom

patster734 said:


> And yet I'm still being ignored by the tag fairy!



keep trying  

2008 date/rate thread never even became a sticky


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> keep trying
> 
> 2008 date/rate thread never even became a sticky



Yea, I thought they should have.



I'm just happy they haven't deleted mine!


----------



## bubba's mom

patster734 said:


> I'm just happy they haven't deleted mine!



nah....this is a point of reference


----------



## Cinderella822

Just got my AAA rate:

PBH
July 16 to 23
Loews upgrade to Portofino Suite
AAA rate $258.40


----------



## dizplanner

PBH - garden view 2Q
March 20-22
$323.10 AAA (I'm actually paying $345.60 because my son is 19 so get charged for extra adult)
This is a 10% discount from rack rate
Total charge with tax $777.60.


----------



## MelindaKiah

January 4-8, 2009
3 rooms
RPH
Room 1 (3 adults, 2 kids), military rate $170.80
Room 2 (3 adults, 2 kids) AAA rate $195.20
Room 3 (2 adults, 2 kids) military rate $153.20

I'm pretty excited about the rate changes, it'll save a nice amount of money!  Thanks to everyone on here for giving heads up for the discounted rates!


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

November '09
2-8
RPR
Queen Club
Rack
EPRV We love Disney

Thanks!


----------



## d4est

What is your rate, EPRV?


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

OK let's try this again.  And.. I called and got AAA rates in the meantime.

November '09
2-8
RPR
Queen Club
$297 (2-5)
$314 (6-7)
AAA
EPRV We love Disney

And, I asked what the Standard Queen Room would cost:

$212 (2-5)
$229 (6-7)

So club is a $85.00 upcharge


----------



## patster734

Updated to here.


----------



## PlanningDisney

Month: March
Date: 14-18
Hotel: RPR
Room Type: Standard/2 Queens
Rate:  Saturday the 14th ($264.60) 
          Sunday the 15th-Wendesday the 18th ($191.81)
Rate Type: Military Discount


----------



## tricia

PlanningDisney said:


> Month: March
> Date: 14-18
> Hotel: RPR
> Room Type: Standard/2 Queens
> Rate:  Saturday the 14th ($264.60)
> Sunday the 15th-Wendesday the 18th ($191.81)
> Rate Type: Military Discount



So you are planning to spend the full 4 nights at RPR now?  I read another post by you still debating about this.  

Our first stay will be March 14-17th and we will be at RPR also.  I plan to enjoy every minute of it, especially the FOTL access.


----------



## patster734

Updated to here.


----------



## scriv2

May 23-26
RPH water view
$254 (23)
$237 (24-26)
AAA
Blue


----------



## patster734

Added scriv2's dates.


----------



## Skrutti

April/May
29 - 4
Royal Pacific
Standard room
$ 249 / $ 259 weekend
Stay 4 play more (incl. two 2 park unl. adm. tickets 7 days)

Skrutti


----------



## patster734

Added skrutti's dates.


----------



## tricia

tricia said:


> Well, since the CAA/AAA rates are now out I decided it was a good time to book.  I booked at the RPR a standard view room for $264.60 for the first night and $246.60 for the other 2 nights.  This is from March 14 - 17 and is a AAA rate.    Woohoo, now it is official.



OK, new rates for me again.  There is now a Super Saver Rate out for my dates so my new rates are $249.90 for the first night and $232.90 for the other 2.  That is a savings of $42.10 from the AAA rate, not much, but it is still less.


----------



## patster734

tricia said:


> OK, new rates for me again.  There is now a Super Saver Rate out for my dates so my new rates are $249.90 for the first night and $232.90 for the other 2.  That is a savings of $42.10 from the AAA rate, not much, but it is still less.



I've updated your rate.  You know the saying, "A penny saved is a penny earned!"  So you've earned $42.10!


----------



## lacool

Month: June
Date: 20th
Hotel: RPR
Room Type: Standard
Rate: 228.65
Rate Type: AAA

HRH was already fully booked for the night!!! 

We are spending the first night of our honeymoon at Universal before moving to our DVC hotel for the week.


----------



## patster734

lacool said:


> Month: June
> Date: 20th
> Hotel: RPR
> Room Type: Standard
> Rate: 228.65
> Rate Type: AAA
> 
> HRH was already fully booked for the night!!!
> 
> We are spending the first night of our honeymoon at Universal before moving to our DVC hotel for the week.



I've added you to the list.  Congratulations on your upcoming marriage!


----------



## RachelTori

May 25-28
RPR 
Standard/2 Queens
$211.65
AAA


----------



## patster734

Updated to here.


----------



## wakegirl

RPR
April 19-30 
AAA rate 
King Suite (upgraded with Loews Platinum) 
211.65 (April 19-24 and April 26-30)
228.65 (April 24-26) 
We're SO excited!


----------



## Seaera

February  
18-21
RPR
Standard King
233/233/250
Supersaver Rate
Loews Blue...though will be a 'member' when I get there.
Seaera


----------



## patster734

Updated to here.


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

Very excited for our first Universal trip 

April 30-May 3
Portifino Bay
Garden View
$258.40/nt
AAA rate


----------



## patster734

Updated to here.


----------



## damo

RPR King Suite - SS platinum upgrade

Feb. 17, 18  --  $219.20
Feb. 19, 20  --  $235.20


----------



## patster734

I got you added damo!


----------



## damo

patster734 said:


> I got you added damo!



You are so quick!!!  I just barely got it typed out!!!


----------



## pixeegrl

never mind just saw it was 2009-delete my post if you can lol sorry, it's monday and I was excited I got a great deal. Gonna go hunt for the 2008 thread now...


----------



## peel

Month: May
Date: 15-18
Hotel: RPR
Room Type: Water View w/king bed (LF upgrade from Standard)
Rate: 
$228.65 (15th)
$228.65 (16th)
$211.65 (17th)
Rate Type: AAA
Loews First Upgrade applied?: Yes
LF level: Gold
Username: peel


----------



## patster734

Updated to here.


----------



## Melisa1

Oct 29, 20, 31 (2009)
Royal Pacific Resort
King Bed (Standard View)
29th $174.30
30th $242.40
31st $242.40
Military Rate


----------



## quentina

feb 4th, 177.50 this is a water view at RPR, Lowes gold and AAA discount.


----------



## patster734

updated to here.


----------



## Catrinabeach

Just booked 
Portofino Bay May 8th - 11th, 1 Bedroom Garden Suite for $258.40 AAA rate with Lowes Platinum free upgrade.


----------



## patster734

Updated to here.


----------



## Loudbmw

Month: Nov
Date: 26-30
Hotel: RPR
Room Type: Std
Rate:
$161.40 (26th-27th)
$170.40 (28th-29th)
Rate Type: APH
Loews First Upgrade applied?: No (APH Rate)
LF level: Platinum

Rate was $189, dropped this weekend


----------



## patster734

Updated to here.


----------



## MandyJ72

Can I add too - I just got booked for our 1 night at HRH!! 

June 28th
1 Night
HRH Obstructed View
inc AAA discount as UK AA is part of same scheme $260.10 (down from $289)

Good deal I thought?


----------



## patster734

MandyJ72 said:


> Can I add too - I just got booked for our 1 night at HRH!!
> 
> June 28th
> 1 Night
> HRH Obstructed View
> inc AAA discount as UK AA is part of same scheme $260.10 (down from $289)
> 
> Good deal I thought?



You've been added.


----------



## kevin harrison

I Have 14 nights, pool view room at HRH - $187 per night. Corporate Rate - it's who you know


----------



## patster734

kevin harrison said:


> I Have 14 nights, pool view room at HRH - $187 per night. Corporate Rate - it's who you know



Hi Kevin!  What's the date of your trip?


----------



## kevin harrison

Sept 09


----------



## Dooda

I finally remembered to call and get my RPR room rate
reduced!  It went from 339 per night to:

1/1 - 292.00
1/2 - 305.00

81.00 dollars to the better - made my day!


----------



## Skrutti

I changed my rate and extended the stay.

April 29-May 6
Royal Pacific
Standard Room
$145,52/night 
Supersaver rate 7 nights pay for 4 nights


----------



## lynnemo

June
22/23
HRH
Deluxe 2 QN
$345.60
AAA


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!


----------



## wakegirl

Just called this past weekend and got the Supersavers rate at RPR (King Suite via Loews Platinum upgrade) for April 19-30 - now my rate averages $142.00/night!! (I previously had the AAA rate at an average of $215/night) WOO HOO!!


----------



## patster734

Updated to here with wakegirl's new rate.  Congrats on the Supersaver rate!


----------



## lacool

We decided that by utilizing the much cheaper Allegiant Air rates, we could use the money we're saving on plane tickets to pay for additional nights at the SuperSaver rate! 

Changed our AAA rate for one night (6/20) from $228.65 to 5 nights (6/19 - 20 at $159.68 and 6/21 -23 at $147.68).  THEN we move to WDW for 5 more nights.  That makes a 10 day honeymoon ... I feel so decadent!


----------



## macraven

lacool, be sure to have on your ressie for universal hotel that you are staying there for your honey moon..


in october, someone i know was given club level for free due to it being their honeymoon.


----------



## daywalker

June 13-20
7 nights
HRH
King Suite
$166.99/night
Supersaver rate 7 nights pay for 4 nights.

Loews You First platinum upgrade granted  and not complaining, ressie is confirmed. Was origianlly booked at rack rate in Sept 08 and had no problems changing the rate or in keeping the upgrade


----------



## magicalfoursome

June 23-28
5 nights
HRH
Obstructed View
$183.68/night
Super Saver- Stay 5 nights pay 3


----------



## damo

I need to update my rates.  Feb. 16-20 is now $189/night SS rate in my king suite with my platinum upgrade.


----------



## Tinker-tude

January 7-13
HRH Kid's Suite
$379/night
AAA discount (regularly $489/night)

Next time we may try two connected rooms, but we loved the suite so much last year that we had to get one again.


----------



## lindalinda

Dec 25th-29th PBH 419$ per night includes 2 tickets

No SSRs available for those dates yet, but believe me I am checking!

Upgrade to Portofino Suite


----------



## blackjackmark

March 15-20 at the "buy 3 stay for 5" (or whatever it's called!  )promo, average rate $162.38 at RPR


----------



## fuse04

Here's ours for 2009


Month: May
Date: 22-26
Hotel:HRH
Room Type: Garden View 2 Queens
Rate: Ave rate $205 plus tax
Rate Type: Super Saver

Rob


----------



## patster734

updated to here!


----------



## NicholaJP

Here goes, very excited!!

May/June
May 20th - June 2nd
Hard Rock
Standard
$155.82 plus tax
Stay 7 for the price of 4


----------



## d4est

I've got an update on my rates and dates as we've shortened our stay.  (Since we are spending our last few days at Discovery Cove, Sea World and Aquatica, I decided to save $ and cab fares.  We are moving over to the Renaissance, Priceline grab of $441.86 for 4 nights.)

Feb 10- 279
Feb 11- 279
Feb 12- 339
Feb 13- 359

This is APH for a King Club.

ETA.  Nix the above amounts!  After playing around a bit, SS rate is finally available for my dates & saves me another $112!  New rates:

Feb 10- 252.65
Feb 11- 252.65
Feb 12- 312.15
Feb 13- 326.15


----------



## patster734

updated to here.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Just booked this deal:

Month: June
Date: 15-21
Hotel: RPR
Room Type: Club Level
Rate: 15-18 $204.48, 19-20 $216.28
Rate Type: Super Saver


----------



## patster734

I've added Pink Flamingo's dates.  Updated to here!


----------



## n2mm

Any idea when we might see AP rates for May??  I was thinking of splitting my Disney stay, but waiting to see if there are any good rates for APH.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

January-February
1/30-2/1/09
RPR
standard; 2 queens
$159
APH
N/A
ruadisneyfan2

surprising the kids with a little getaway!


----------



## mamaminnie

Just booked this morning:

January 17-19
RPR
$129/night (used code APH)

Very excited to stay on site for this last minute trip!


----------



## TnTWalter

NicholaJP said:


> Here goes, very excited!!
> 
> May/June
> May 20th - June 2nd
> Hard Rock
> Standard
> $155.82 plus tax
> Stay 7 for the price of 4



Is this a special rate or just the super saver? I've not had any luck getting prices close to everyone...did you book through Universal or through Loews?

My dates are May 30-Jun 6....


----------



## damo

TnTWalter said:


> Is this a special rate or just the super saver? I've not had any luck getting prices close to everyone...did you book through Universal or through Loews?
> 
> My dates are May 30-Jun 6....



Hard Rock is available for $163/night for May 30- June 6 through www.loewshotels.com with the 7 for 4 promotion.  The rate is actually $163 for May 30, then $152.31 until June 5 and then $163 for that last weekend night.


----------



## AdWayInc

And I don't know if this is a good rate... from AAA
March 2-4th 
M - W = 2 nights RPR (King) plus 7 day unlimited pass to both US / IOA
TOTAL 757.00  Maybe someone can come up with a better rate?


----------



## bubba's mom

AdWayInc said:


> And I don't know if this is a good rate... from AAA
> March 2-4th
> M - W = 2 nights RPR (King) plus 7 day unlimited pass to both US / IOA
> TOTAL 757.00  Maybe someone can come up with a better rate?



how many people? If 2, sounds high to me...


----------



## AdWayInc

it is for 2 people...
this is through AAA and includes unlimited park entrances for both parks for 7 days..


----------



## tricia

Added an extra night.


RPR
Standard Room
$203.65 - 14th
$189.65 - 15th & 16th & 17th
Super Saver Rate


----------



## bubba's mom

AdWayInc said:


> it is for 2 people...
> this is through AAA and includes unlimited park entrances for both parks for 7 days..



I think AAA is $246.60/night...with tax appx $554.85 for 2 nights.

7 day tickets for $206.64 each (2 tickets inc. tax) 

So...it might be a little cheaper to purchase a la carte....or, do a package if it's easier for you...but, usually, packages are not cheaper w/ Universal like they are w/ Disney.


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!



n2mm said:


> Any idea when we might see AP rates for May??  I was thinking of splitting my Disney stay, but waiting to see if there are any good rates for APH.



Last year, I received my APH email on April 18, but I don't know if that's when they released the lower priced APH rates for May.




AdWayInc said:


> And I don't know if this is a good rate... from AAA
> March 2-4th
> M - W = 2 nights RPR (King) plus 7 day unlimited pass to both US / IOA
> TOTAL 757.00  Maybe someone can come up with a better rate?



That seems high to me.  A better idea is to purchase 1 preferred annual pass and then get the APH rate.  I just checked and the total cost of 1 AP, 1 2-park unlimited admission ticket and 2 nights RPR King at APH rate was a total of $721.21.  $30 cheaper, plus you now have a AP for discounts on food and drink.  The breakdown was $402.75 for the APH rate room, tax included; and $318.46 for 1 AP and 1 2-park unlimited ticket.

If you decide to do my idea, book the room with the APH rate before purchasing the AP ticket to lock in the AP rate.


----------



## msminniemouse

8/24/2009 - 8/31/2009  $132 per night, obstructed view, at HRH.  
Stay 7 for the price of 4, supersaver rate.
This is better than my original AAA rate of $187.


----------



## frisco

How does one go about getting the "super saver" rate?


----------



## patster734

frisco said:


> How does one go about getting the "super saver" rate?



You can either book online at Universalorlando.com or call their reservation number.  Here's Universal's website about the "super saver" rate:  http://www.universalorlando.com/hotels/rates-and-offers/super-savings.html#top

Also, the front page has been updated to here!


----------



## Rileygirl

Ok, here we go, very first time to Universal, so excited! 

Month Mar 
Date 11- 18
Hotel HRH
Room Type Club Level, (two rooms ) 1 Queen, and 1 King
Rate 255.09 ( a couple of days are 266.51)
Rate Type Super Saver

I am a Lowes Blue Member, so no upgrade right away. Because I am staying club level, I guess I wont be able to get an upgrade anyways?  

I think this is a pretty good rate for club level? Please say yes!

Edited to add - that rate is per room, not for both!


----------



## bubba's mom

Rileygirl said:


> Ok, here we go, very first time to Universal, so excited!
> 
> Month Mar
> Date 11- 18
> Hotel HRH
> Room Type Club Level, (two rooms ) 1 Queen, and 1 King
> Rate 255.09 ( a couple of days are 266.51)
> Rate Type Super Saver
> 
> I am a Lowes Blue Member, so no upgrade right away. Because I am staying club level, I guess I wont be able to get an upgrade anyways?
> 
> I think this is a pretty good rate for club level? Please say yes!
> 
> Edited to add - that rate is per room, not for both!




Not sure if good rate for club...think so...tlinus would know.

HRH doesn't participate w/ YouFirst w/ Loews anymore....your status/upgrades won't mean anything to HRH.


----------



## keishashadow

AdWayInc said:


> And I don't know if this is a good rate... from AAA
> March 2-4th
> M - W = 2 nights RPR (King) plus 7 day unlimited pass to both US / IOA
> TOTAL 757.00 Maybe someone can come up with a better rate?


 
just checked AAA online when checking my rates 

RP is $246.60+ a night or $554.85 including all taxes

passes can be found for approx $95 X 2 = $190

approx difference of $12

r u paying for trip insurance on ur quote, if u don't need it may bring the price down, never know...although pkg r usually pricer imo


----------



## Rileygirl

Thanks Bubba's Mom

I have just spent the last 2 hours reading your great trip report with pictures!!  Its an excellent report, thanks so much. I still have more pages to go yet :>)

I did not know that HRH does not particiapte in the Loews upgrade thing, thanks for the tip. 

I hope tlinus lets me know if I done good on the rate 

~A


----------



## bubba's mom

Rileygirl said:


> Thanks Bubba's Mom
> 
> I have just spent the last 2 hours reading your great trip report



sorry about that  




Rileygirl said:


> I hope tlinus lets me know if I done good on the rate
> 
> ~A



You may want to PM her and ask her...or email if she has it available....not sure if she checks/subscribes here?


----------



## rpbert1

Need one of my rates changed

RPR June 30th to 14 th July-- new rate Supersaver weekday $140.95 Fri & Sat $152.37


----------



## patster734

Updated to here.


----------



## keishashadow

thought i posted, don't see it on pg 1 though so i'll go again 

June
27 & 28 (sat & sun night)
Portofino
Suite (told it's bayview )
$258 night
AAA
YouFirst Platinum applied 
keishashadow


----------



## Bluer101

rpbert1 said:


> Need one of my rates changed
> 
> RPR June 30th to 14 th July-- new rate Supersaver weekday $140.95 Fri & Sat $152.37



Just got the same rate for July 3-10.


----------



## patster734

keishashadow said:


> thought i posted, don't see it on pg 1 though so i'll go again
> 
> June
> 27 & 28 (sat & sun night)
> Portofino
> Suite (told it's bayview )
> $258 night
> AAA
> YouFirst Platinum applied
> keishashadow



I got you added this time.




Bluer101 said:


> Just got the same rate for July 3-10.



You've been added too.


----------



## keishashadow

thanks!  ur doing a great job , know it's tough - i had a waitlist thread going for Oct last year & it was  trying to keep up with it all


----------



## patster734

keishashadow said:


> thanks!  ur doing a great job , know it's tough - i had a waitlist thread going for Oct last year & it was  trying to keep up with it all



Thanks!  Now that 2009 is here, I expect this thread to become more active.  Fortunately, others (Bubba's Mom and Goofy) have paved the way for date/rate threads and I just have to follow their lead.


----------



## Lady V

Hello!  not sure if doing this right but here goes:
HRH
2 queens/std/obstructed view
booked 2 rooms for July 25-30
SSR of 184 each per night
total for 2 rooms for 5 nights each=2*979.20=1958.40 (includes tax)


----------



## patster734

Lady V said:


> Hello!  not sure if doing this right but here goes:
> HRH
> 2 queens/std/obstructed view
> booked 2 rooms for July 25-30
> SSR of 184 each per night
> total for 2 rooms for 5 nights each=2*979.20=1958.40 (includes tax)



Perfect!  And you've been added.


----------



## nifty16

Aug. 21-25 (four nights), standard view, $151 per night with supersaver rate at Royal Pacific.


----------



## rpbert1

sorry patster734, have changed my resort for our stay 21st July to 28th July,
 can i just say as well you are doing an excellent job.

 Now staying at 
Portofino Bay 
21st July to 28th july
Supersaver rate  $172.35
King Suite [ free Platinum upgrade]


----------



## bubba's mom

rpbert1 said:


> sorry patster734, have changed my resort for our stay 21st July to 28th July,
> can i just say as well you are doing an excellent job.
> 
> Now staying at
> Portofino Bay
> 21st July to 28th july
> Supersaver rate  $172.35
> King Suite [ free Platinum upgrade]





I'm ticked    I'm being told Super Saver does not qualify for Plat upgrade and I KNOW it does!


----------



## rpbert1

Hope you did not let them away with that Barb have you called back .
I called to change my rate at Doncesar, they said i could not do it as i had a suite, tried to explain but whats the point, so i called back straight away, got a different person on the phone , said i wanted to change my rate , not a problem ,and changed within a few minutes


----------



## cbsnyber1

I'll add my booking adventure to date:

December 12 - 19
PBH
Club level 2 Queens
$335/night, but changes to $394 for the last night, the 18th (for 3 adults)
AAA Rate

I will wait to see if Universal extends the 7/4 promo, or something like it, then change to that - I am hoping that happens!

One observation: the term "supersaver" seems misplaced. I don't see the hotels use it to describe the current 7/4 promotion, and as a result it confuses me when mentioned by others (unless I am missing its use on the websites). I think it would clear things up if it were used to describe special rates given by the hotel properties, not outside organizations.

The AAA rate is quite less than the rates posted by the hotels for the same period. And I learned this: be careful when using any website for booking a "split" period; I have six days at value and one at holiday, or premium (the highest rates typically charged). The websites tend to give strange rate totals in this situation. I ended up calling AAA to get the correct rates in place. Added bonus: I now have the name and phone number of the AAA agent who booked my room, so it will be easy to change rates if and when a better deal comes along.


----------



## rpbert1

Its on the Universalorlando site under hotels, saying super savings rates



http://www.universalorlando.com/hotels/rates-and-offers/super-savings.html#top


----------



## Rileygirl

nifty16 said:


> Aug. 21-25 (four nights), standard view, $151 per night with supersaver rate at Royal Pacific.



Hi There

I was wondering how you got a super saver rate for August? Friends of mine are looking to travel there for a couple of nights, but on the website, it wont give me any discounts for august. Did you get that rate over the phone? I would love to get them this rate (hmm, maybe we could join em too... lol)

TIA


----------



## nifty16

I believe you have to stay a minimum of three or four nights to get the supersaver rate. Also, the supersaver is percentage based on the number of nights. The four nights I have in August are 30 percent off. A longer stay would be a greater savings. A shorter stay would be a smaller savings.


----------



## Ramule

July9-11th at RPR


----------



## Mazzy

APRIL 
18th
Hard Rock
Restricted View
$264 plus tax
Annual Pass Holder Rate
Mazzy

These AP Rates have just started to appear for dates over the Easter period, none were available for my dates a few weeks ago, so other going over Easter may want to check.  There was also RPR available for $249 plus tax.


----------



## Rileygirl

Doh!

Right you are, Nifty - I put in 2 nights!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cupmom

Just booked
HRH  Aug. 23-28th
2 adults, 2 kids 16,8
pool view with tickets

1329  including tax


----------



## NJCapeman

Feb 6-11
Royal Pacific
2 adults + 2 yr old, 10 yr old, 11 yr old
Buy 3 get 2 free deal
$732


----------



## ky07

*June 21-28
RPR
standard 2 queen
SS rate 152.31 a night*


----------



## MrsNikkie

June 2009 
6/17 - 6/21
RPR
2Q, Connecting, Water View
179.15
SuperSaver
Loews First Upgrade applied?  Yes?? If Water View is upgrade?


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!



rpbert1 said:


> sorry patster734, have changed my resort for our stay 21st July to 28th July,
> can i just say as well you are doing an excellent job.
> 
> Now staying at
> Portofino Bay
> 21st July to 28th july
> Supersaver rate  $172.35
> King Suite [ free Platinum upgrade]



Thank you for complement! 



Ramule said:


> July9-11th at RPR



May I ask what rate you received and were there any discounts applied?


----------



## n2mm

May 3, 2009 (1 night)
Hard Rock
Standard room
$144
APH rate


----------



## patster734

n2mm said:


> May 3, 2009 (1 night)
> Hard Rock
> Standard room
> $144
> APH rate



Added to list!


----------



## Ramule

179.00 supersaver


----------



## wendyk

We just got an Annual pass rate for April 3  for 3 nights.  $249.00 for the first two nights, & 234.00 for the last night.  We originally had a rate of $354.00 per night.  This is at the Royal Pacific Resort.


----------



## gkrykewy

RPR 8/15 - 8/19 (4 nights) - avg. cost 180 after taxes for a standard King.


----------



## Akdar

Just booked RPR for May 29th and 30th, $279 a night, 2 queen standard, requested a single King if one becomes available.  It's high, there aren't any APH or AAA rates available as of now, but I'll keep checking, just like every other year!  There wasn't any rooms at all at the HRH???  That is the weekend AFTER Memorial Day, thought there would be more availability???  Oh well, I'll keep calling, they'll know my voice and name without me telling them until this is over


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!



Ramule said:


> 179.00 supersaver



Thanks!  I've updated your stay information to reflect this.



Akdar said:


> Just booked RPR for May 29th and 30th, $279 a night, 2 queen standard, requested a single King if one becomes available.  It's high, there aren't any APH or AAA rates available as of now, but I'll keep checking, just like every other year!  There wasn't any rooms at all at the HRH???  That is the weekend AFTER Memorial Day, thought there would be more availability???  Oh well, I'll keep calling, they'll know my voice and name without me telling them until this is over



Good luck on getting one of those rates.  It seems like last year, a lower APH rate for May was available around the end of March or the begining of April.


----------



## bubba's mom

Updated to Super Saver rate (finally   )

July 
9-13
PBH
Portofino Suite
$210.65
SS
Yes/Platinum
bubba's mom


----------



## patster734

bubba's mom said:


> Updated to Super Saver rate (finally   )
> 
> July
> 9-13
> PBH
> Portofino Suite
> $210.65
> SS
> Yes/Platinum
> bubba's mom



Congrats on the SS rate.  I've updated your stay with the new information.


----------



## bubba's mom

patster734 said:


> Congrats on the SS rate.  I've updated your stay with the new information.



Thanks  



....devil of a time gettin' it...


----------



## dpayne1969

Ok we are confirmed now for the Hard Rock May 25-June1

$155.57 SS Promotion
Standard Room

2 Adults 3 Teens

$1225.14 Total


----------



## theterms

*July 19-25*
*HRH*
*Deluxe Room (w/sofa)*
*$221.29 avg. daily rate before taxes*
*Super Savings Rate*


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!


----------



## Akdar

HRH 
October 24-31
AAA
$261.10 Weekends
$241.10 Weeknights

No APH or Supersaver available yet

Last year the APH came out sometime in August or Sept  I think.  It was right around $200, I'll be calling back, that's for sure.  The woman on the phone said the HRH was 75% booked for October already!!!  HHN19 here we come!


----------



## patster734

Akdar said:


> HRH
> October 24-31
> AAA
> $261.10 Weekends
> $241.10 Weeknights
> 
> No APH or Supersaver available yet
> 
> Last year the APH came out sometime in August or Sept  I think.  It was right around $200, I'll be calling back, that's for sure.  The woman on the phone said the HRH was 75% booked for October already!!!  HHN19 here we come!



Got your October trip added!  

75% booked at HRH for October already!  

I hope the RPR isn't filling up as quick because that's where we're planning on staying over Columbus weekend and we haven't booked yet.


----------



## n2mm

Akdar said:


> Just booked RPR for May 29th and 30th, $279 a night, 2 queen standard, requested a single King if one becomes available.  It's high, there aren't any APH or AAA rates available as of now, but I'll keep checking, just like every other year!  There wasn't any rooms at all at the HRH???  That is the weekend AFTER Memorial Day, thought there would be more availability???  Oh well, I'll keep calling, they'll know my voice and name without me telling them until this is over



I got an APH rate for May 3rd for HRH.  Paying $144 for a 2 q standard room for a Sunday night (I think Saturday was $174).


----------



## lisaross

thought i added my info. but seems like its gone so here we go

HRH
187.20 - Obstructed View
Sept. 2nd - 5th
AAA Rate

lisa


----------



## patster734

lisaross said:


> thought i added my info. but seems like its gone so here we go
> 
> HRH
> 187.20 - Obstructed View
> Sept. 2nd - 5th
> AAA Rate
> 
> lisa



You've been added!


----------



## Laurabearz

Month July 2009
Date July 27th - August 1st 5 nights
Hotel RPR
Room Type CLUB ROOM 2 QUEEN BEDS Sleeps up to 5 
Rate  210.08 (207.68 -219.68) Total 5 nights with tax $1181.70 
Rate Type SUPER SAVINGS PROMOTION Stay 5 nights for the price of 3
Loews First Upgrade applied? No level Gold level but did not apply loews First number
Laurabearz


----------



## patster734

Laurabearz said:


> Month July 2009
> Date July 27th - August 1st 5 nights
> Hotel RPR
> Room Type CLUB ROOM 2 QUEEN BEDS Sleeps up to 5
> Rate  210.08 (207.68 -219.68) Total 5 nights with tax $1181.70
> Rate Type SUPER SAVINGS PROMOTION Stay 5 nights for the price of 3
> Loews First Upgrade applied? No level Gold level but did not apply loews First number
> Laurabearz



Added!  Updated to here.


----------



## macraven

October
8-13
RPH
booked standard, upgraded to King Suite
yes/Platinum
AAA 
weekday rate:  $211.65
weekend rate:  $228.65

macraven


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> October
> 8-13
> RPH
> booked standard, upgraded to King Suite
> yes/Platinum
> AAA
> weekday rate:  $211.65
> weekend rate:  $228.65
> 
> macraven



Got you added, Mac!  



Now I need to stop procrastinating and get my October trip booked too!


----------



## tekmom

July 24-26
2 nights
Royal Pacific Resort

AAA rate
$228.65 +tax per night
$514.46 total


----------



## Wendaeh

Month - April
Date - 13 to 15
Hotel -HRH
Room Type -standard
Rate - $269
Rate Type - through lastminutetravel.com


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!


----------



## debraW76

September
24-28
HRH
Double Standard
$162/nt, total of $727 for 4 nights (inc tax)
SuperSaper
Loews First Upgrade applied? NO
DebraW76


----------



## patster734

debraW76 said:


> September
> 24-28
> HRH
> Double Standard
> $162/nt, total of $727 for 4 nights (inc tax)
> SuperSaper
> Loews First Upgrade applied? NO
> DebraW76



Added!   Updated to here!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

June
12-20
HRH
Deluxe Double Queen
$217
Super Saver - Stay 4, Get 3 Free (rate honored for 8th night)
Loews Gold, no benefits allowed
NashvilleTrio


----------



## kevin harrison

September
13-27
HRH
Deluxe Double Queen
$140
Rock Royalty


----------



## emile

bubba's mom said:


> Updated to Super Saver rate (finally   )
> 
> July
> 9-13
> PBH
> Portofino Suite
> $210.65
> SS
> Yes/Platinum
> bubba's mom



Did you get that great rate because you are Platinum? I got $212 per night for deluxe. July 11-18.


----------



## bubba's mom

emile said:


> Did you get that great rate because you are Platinum? I got $212 per night for deluxe. July 11-18.



Yes...Platinum level.... upgrade.  Deluxe is Gold upgrade.


----------



## mysparky

August
8/14 - 8/16
RPH
Standard room w/ 2 queens
228.65/night (excluding taxes - $257 with taxes)
AAA


----------



## macraven

Patster.........I don't see your name on the October list........ 


Book it now.....


----------



## wen8jr

PBH

June 5th - 10th
5 nights (Stay 5 for 3 deal)
204.68/night - Bay View - 2 queens


----------



## RAPstar

June 
16-23
RPH
Standard King
140.89/152.31 (Fri & Sat)
Supersaver (Stay 4/3 Free)
Loews YouFirst Blue level (upgrade pending check-in)
RAPstar


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> June
> 16-23
> RPH
> Standard King
> 140.89/152.31 (Fri & Sat)
> Supersaver (Stay 4/3 Free)
> Loews YouFirst Blue level (upgrade pending check-in)
> RAPstar


 
  quite the deal!


----------



## Laurabearz

RAPstar said:


> June
> 16-23
> RPH
> Standard King
> 140.89/152.31 (Fri & Sat)
> Supersaver (Stay 4/3 Free)
> Loews YouFirst Blue level (upgrade pending check-in)
> RAPstar





keishashadow said:


> quite the deal!



I agree!!!



Question... Do supersaver rates ever go down?? And do AP or AAA rates ever beat the supersavers?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

I have never seen the any of the discounts beat Super Saver.........


and, once published, have never seen SS rates go down.


----------



## Laurabearz

macraven said:


> I have never seen the any of the discounts beat Super Saver.........
> 
> 
> and, once published, have never seen SS rates go down.



Yeah, that's what I figured. I am very happy with the RPR Club Rate I got for this summer, but I always wants to see about a better deal  

I could get a regular room for my time frame for 159 a night, but for $50 more a night, this family of 5 will get good use out of the club!


----------



## damo

Laurabearz said:


> I agree!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Question... Do supersaver rates ever go down?? And do AP or AAA rates ever beat the supersavers?
> 
> Thanks!



For my 4 night stay next week, the AP rate is 179 and my SS rate is 189.  However, with the free internet and $100 bonus, the SS rate is better because I can get my platinum benefits.


----------



## RAPstar

damo said:


> For my 4 night stay next week, the AP rate is 179 and my SS rate is 189.  However, with the free internet and $100 bonus, the SS rate is better because I can get my platinum benefits.



How does the free internet work? Do they just take the charge off or do you sign in with your LoewsFirst/YouFirst number?


----------



## damo

RAPstar said:


> How does the free internet work? Do they just take the charge off or do you sign in with your LoewsFirst/YouFirst number?



I have no clue but usually you have to pay with it with a credit card.  I am assuming there is a special code that they have or something.


----------



## RAPstar

damo said:


> I have no clue but usually you have to pay with it with a credit card.  I am assuming there is a special code that they have or something.



lol, I guess will find out. I'm so glad I signed up last year before they changed to You First, since I'm on Blue Level having never stayed at Loews before. I kinda feel like I'm cheating, which is why I'm not gonna push for a room upgrade. But if I get one I won't complain!


----------



## fuse04

macraven said:


> I have never seen the any of the discounts beat Super Saver.........
> 
> 
> and, once published, have never seen SS rates go down.



last night changed my original SS rate booking at HRH as it has since reduced, booking now moved to new rate.....don't get too exicted....a $10 saving


----------



## damo

RAPstar said:


> lol, I guess will find out. I'm so glad I signed up last year before they changed to You First, since I'm on Blue Level having never stayed at Loews before. I kinda feel like I'm cheating, which is why I'm not gonna push for a room upgrade. But if I get one I won't complain!



We are going on Monday, so I will let you know, when we come back, how it all worked.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

RAPstar said:


> lol, I guess will find out. *I'm so glad I signed up last year before they changed to You First,* since I'm on Blue Level having never stayed at Loews before. I kinda feel like I'm cheating, which is why I'm not gonna push for a room upgrade. But if I get one I won't complain!



Wait a sec...
Honestly, I haven't read up a lot on the change to You First since our stays are typically 2-3 nts and APH rates have been cheapest.  I did join LF a couple years ago but only visited once with a qualifying rate.  (then we got the ap's)  Still at Blue Level I assume.

I'm looking at Labor Day weekend, Sat-Mon at HRH and right now AAA rates are cheapest @ $187 + tax.  (seems SS rates are best for longer stays.)  
Is there a chance I'd still be considered LF Blue and get an upgrade at check in?   What is HRH's upgrade from 2 queens standard?  We will be getting 2 rooms, hopefully connecting but not absolutely necessary.

I will still keep checking for APH rates; I think it's still a bit early for those.


----------



## Laurabearz

fuse04 said:


> last night changed my original SS rate booking at HRH as it has since reduced, booking now moved to new rate.....don't get too exicted....a $10 saving


$10 means your 3/4 of the way to the Potion Of the Gods With Razzamatazz!!!  


ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Wait a sec...
> Honestly, I haven't read up a lot on the change to You First since our stays are typically 2-3 nts and APH rates have been cheapest.  I did join LF a couple years ago but only visited once with a qualifying rate.  (then we got the ap's)  Still at Blue Level I assume.
> 
> I'm looking at Labor Day weekend, Sat-Mon at HRH and right now AAA rates are cheapest @ $187 + tax.  (seems SS rates are best for longer stays.)
> Is there a chance I'd still be considered LF Blue and get an upgrade at check in?   What is HRH's upgrade from 2 queens standard?  We will be getting 2 rooms, hopefully connecting but not absolutely necessary.
> 
> I will still keep checking for APH rates; I think it's still a bit early for those.



I think just your view changes, you might get a water view. Is your Loews number on your reservation now? If Not I would add it. But IMO if you have it set up for connecting rooms, I would keep that option. The convenience of being in connecting rooms really does out weight the 37 seconds you look out the window at your view. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## Laurabearz

With all the talk I thought I would go to the Loews site and now I am wondering if my October stay will be a gold stay...



> #
> 
> Membership levels are as follows: Basic membership begins upon enrollment; Blue Membership requires two (2) qualifying stays; Gold Membership requires five (5) qualifying stays; Platinum Membership requires ten (10) qualifying stays.
> 
> Qualification for Membership Levels will be determined based on a rolling 12-month cycle, beginning July 15th, 2008 (the YouFirst Program Launch Date). *Meaning, a Member must stay at a Loews property 2 times within any 12-month period following 7/15/08 to earn Blue status, 5 times within any 12-month period following 7/15/08 to earn Gold status, and 10 times within any 12-month period following 7/15/08 to earn Platinum status.
> *
> If a Member does not earn enough qualifying stays during the 12 months following a change in status to progress to the next level of membership or to maintain the Members existing level of membership, the Member will be downgraded to the next-lower level of membership on the 1-year anniversary of that change in status (12 months after earning status).* For example, if a Member earns Gold status on October 1, 2008, but does not qualify for Gold status as of September 30, 2009 (has not had at least 5 qualifying stays in the most recent 12 months), that Member would be downgraded to Blue status as of October 1, 2009.
> *
> Benefits will also be provided on a rolling 12-month schedule. Per the example above, the Member would begin enjoying Gold benefits as soon as he earned Gold status on October 1, 2008 and would continue to enjoy those benefits for the following 12 months, until September 30, 2009. If, at that time, he has not had at least 5 qualifying stays in the most recent 12 months, the Member would be downgraded to Blue status and begin enjoying Blue-level benefits for the following 12 months.



Bolding mine....

Thoughts??


----------



## t-and-a

Laurabearz said:


> With all the talk I thought I would go to the Loews site and now I am wondering if my October stay will be a gold stay...
> 
> 
> 
> Bolding mine....
> 
> Thoughts??


If you were already Gold before they started "You First," my understanding is that you will still be Gold. Loews sent out e-mails around Christmas telling everyone that as a special gift, they would get to remain at the status they had prior to "You First" until the end of 2009. I was Gold then, so I am still gold. If you log into your account on the Loews site, it should tell you your status.


----------



## Laurabearz

t-and-a said:


> If you were already Gold before they started "You First," my understanding is that you will still be Gold. Loews sent out e-mails around Christmas telling everyone that as a special gift, they would get to remain at the status they had prior to "You First" until the end of 2009. I was Gold then, so I am still gold. If you log into your account on the Loews site, it should tell you your status.



I didnt remember exactly what the email had said... For One Year (meaning expiring in July) or for 2009.

I guess I should plug my Loews first number for that reservation.


----------



## keishashadow

Laurabearz said:


> Question... Do supersaver rates ever go down?? And do AP or AAA rates ever beat the supersavers?
> 
> Thanks!


 
my AAA rate booked early January, beats both the AP & SS rate...probably because of the shorter span involved than most book here.  My trip is only 2 nights.  Curious, i did price out 3 days, which is the min SS discount & it is slightly more than the AAA rate per night...which is qualifying toward keeping my Plat status ...as if i'd manage to ever maintain itsure hoping Loews decides to gift again next year , troubled economy & all...it could happen.

ps i never got the email announcement this year 

laura - don't go by what the Loews website indicates, twice they've 'shorted me' on stays & i had to call, have it researched & then was updated


----------



## Laurabearz

keishashadow said:


> my AAA rate booked early January, beats both the AP & SS rate...probably because of the shorter span involved than most book here.  My trip is only 2 nights.  Curious, i did price out 3 days, which is the min SS discount & it is slightly more than the AAA rate per night...which is qualifying toward keeping my Plat status ...as if i'd manage to ever maintain itsure hoping Loews decides to gift again next year , troubled economy & all...it could happen.
> 
> ps i never got the email announcement this year
> 
> laura - don't go by what the Loews website indicates, twice they've 'shorted me' on stays & i had to call, have it researched & then was updated



Did you book that AAA rate Online?

And I can't seem to log into the loews site, I even requested my password but that was hours ago, and I still dont have it. :-(


----------



## damo

Laurabearz said:


> Did you book that AAA rate Online?
> 
> And I can't seem to log into the loews site, I even requested my password but that was hours ago, and I still dont have it. :-(



I tried to do the same thing a few days ago with exactly the same result.


----------



## macraven

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Wait a sec...
> Honestly, I haven't read up a lot on the change to You First since our stays are typically 2-3 nts and APH rates have been cheapest.  I did join LF a couple years ago but only visited once with a qualifying rate.  (then we got the ap's)  Still at Blue Level I assume.
> 
> I'm looking at Labor Day weekend, Sat-Mon at HRH and right now AAA rates are cheapest @ $187 + tax.  (seems SS rates are best for longer stays.)
> Is there a chance I'd still be considered LF Blue and get an upgrade at check in?   What is HRH's upgrade from 2 queens standard?  We will be getting 2 rooms, hopefully connecting but not absolutely necessary.
> 
> I will still keep checking for APH rates; I think it's still a bit early for those.



If you are staying at HRH, the Loews Your First program won't help you.
HRH does not participate in that program.

they have their own program which is All Access.

RPH and PBH are participants in the Loews You First program.





Laurabearz said:


> With all the talk I thought I would go to the Loews site and now I am wondering if my October stay will be a gold stay...
> 
> 
> 
> Bolding mine....
> 
> Thoughts??




Laura, at the end of last year, Loews sent emails out to present members stating they were giving a "gift" to all members.

They stated that all present members would be able to stay at their present status for 2009.

Therefore, January 2010 would be the start of the year that people are dropped down a color level if they don't meet the criteria during 2009.

What ever level you are now, you will be to the end of this year.

If you do not have the number of stays, different visits that is, for 2009, then effective Jan 1, 2010, you will be dropped one level.


----------



## ebloom

October
9-12
RPR
Standard-2 queens
228.65/weekend 211.65 weeknight
AAA, hoping for a better rate
Loews First Upgrade applied? Upgraded to Water view, also guaranteed connecting rooms
ebloom


----------



## winnyis

May
22-25
HRH
Standard-2 queens
189.00 Florida Resident Rates

Been waiting weeks for HRH to show FL Res Rates - RPR & PHB had them and I was so happy when they showed for the HRH this morning


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!  I bet you all thought that I was sleeping on the job.  Well, I was, but I was also out of town this past weekend.  My wife had business in Denver this week and invited me along.  We left last Saturday.  I got back tonight and she returns tomorrow night.



macraven said:


> Patster.........I don't see your name on the October list........
> 
> 
> Book it now.....



We haven't determined how many people will be going yet.  I'm sure that my parents are going as they did last year.  We're also trying to talk one of my sisters into going with her husband.  We tried to get her to go last year but she declined, so I suspect she won't go this year either.  I talked to Lisa about it recently and I think that I'll book a room for 4 and if my sister and her husband can go, add a room later.



Laurabearz said:


> $10 means your 3/4 of the way to the *Potion Of the Gods* With Razzamatazz!!!



Did I hear someone mention POTION OF THE GODS!!!!


----------



## macraven

ok, i was worried you were going to kiss HHN off this year.


whew............




that would be so nice for you sis and husband to be able to join you and the family.


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> ok, i was worried you were going to kiss HHN off this year.
> 
> 
> whew............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be so nice for you sis and husband to be able to join you and the family.



Count me in for HHN.  I suspect that our dates will be from either Oct. 7 (wednesday) or 8 (Thursday) and lasting until the 11 (Sunday).  I just checked the rates online and the APH rate appears to be the best for us at that time.

Yea, I'd like for my sister and her husband to go.  Several times in the past, Lisa and I have accompanied them on Florida vacations.  Unfortunately, she doesn't want to leave her 3 children home alone.  Their ages are 15, 16 and the oldest one turns 18 next month.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

patster734 said:


> Count me in for HHN.  I suspect that our dates will be from either Oct. 7 (wednesday) or 8 (Thursday) and lasting until the 11 (Sunday).  I just checked the rates online and the APH rate appears to be the best for us at that time.
> 
> Yea, I'd like for my sister and her husband to go.  Several times in the past, Lisa and I have accompanied them on Florida vacations. * Unfortunately, she doesn't want to leave her 3 children home alone.  Their ages are 15, 16 and the oldest one turns 18 next month*.




Woo-hoo!!  Party at Patster's house!    

Just kidding!  though we did as teens the 1st time my parents went away for a weekend to Williamsburg....
have a great trip!


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> ok, i was worried you were going to kiss HHN off this year.
> 
> 
> whew............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be so nice for you sis and husband to be able to join you and the family.



Mac,

I'm now booked.  Had to use Travelocity to get the cheapest rate.  On Universal's website, APH rates were available but AAA were not.  After searching some of the big travel websites, I found the AAA discounted rate on Travelocity.  I had to pay extra for 2 more adults but that was expected.  I'm not sure if I can apply my loew's membership as I booked through a 3rd party.


----------



## patster734

Sorry!  Duplicate post.


----------



## patster734

updated to here


----------



## HayGan

May
31
HRH
Standard (2 Queen)
$272 (incl tax)
AAA
n/a
HayGan


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!


----------



## WDW LifeLong Fan

Scheduled/Reserved for 2009 to date:

* 
3/20 - 3/23 PBH
 10/1 - 10/5 - HRH
*


----------



## patster734

WDW LifeLong Fan said:


> Scheduled/Reserved for 2009 to date:
> 
> *3/20 - 3/23 PBH
> 10/1 - 10/5 - HRH
> *



Hi WDW LifeLong Fan,

Do you mind me asking what room type (Standard, Deluxe, Club), room rate and discount you recieved?  I like to include that info so that others know what kind of rates that they might qualify for.  TIA!


----------



## WDW LifeLong Fan

patster734 said:


> Hi WDW LifeLong Fan,
> 
> Do you mind me asking what room type (Standard, Deluxe, Club), room rate and discount you recieved?  I like to include that info so that others know what kind of rates that they might qualify for.  TIA!



My apologies, I don't follow instructions well do I?  
Coming up at PBH, we have a Standard room at the FLA/GA Resident rate of $229 for two nights and $209 for the third night. I'm not sure of the HRH rate, I think it is a Club for $369. We will continue to look for Discounted rates as we get closer.


----------



## patster734

WDW LifeLong Fan said:


> My apologies, I don't follow instructions well do I?
> Coming up at PBH, we have a Standard room at the FLA/GA Resident rate of $229 for two nights and $209 for the third night. I'm not sure of the HRH rate, I think it is a Club for $369. We will continue to look for Discounted rates as we get closer.
> 
> Also, please let me know If I need to delete my WDW reservations on my previous post, I forgot I was in the UF area of the DisBoards



No problem!  Thanks for the info.  I'll update your stay with the extra info.

As for the WDW info, although I won't include it in the original post, you don't need to delete it from your post.


----------



## Laurabearz

We like knowing when people will be at the World too!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I am so excited I finally am able to post on this thread!  

August 30 - Sept. 6
Hard Rock Hotel
Club Room, 2 Queen Beds
$206 Super Saver Rate

We are so ready!  
Maria


----------



## patster734

Updated to here.


----------



## patster734

bump


----------



## yasuern

August the 28th - 30th(2 nights)
RPR
Water View  2 queen beds
$175.20/night (with the 12.5%tax = $197.10/night)
AAA rate with Loews card upgrade(price was for standard view)
2Adults 2 kids
username - yasuern



Sue


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!


----------



## Darcy03231

April 26th - May 1st
Hard Rock Hotel
Standard Room 
$179.64/night including taxes


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!


----------



## RAPstar

Change mine please

October
5-8
RPH
Standard King
211 and some change
Supersaver 
Loews YouFirst Blue level (upgrade pending check-in)

And

October 
8-12
Doubletree
Standard king
109 and some change
HHonors card added to reservation, no upgrades that I know of


----------



## patster734

RAPstar said:


> Change mine please
> 
> October
> 5-8
> RPH
> Standard King
> 211 and some change
> Supersaver
> Loews YouFirst Blue level (upgrade pending check-in)
> 
> And
> 
> October
> 8-12
> Doubletree
> Standard king
> 109 and some change
> HHonors card added to reservation, no upgrades that I know of



That's awesome!  I take it you plan on doing HHN.

PS:  Updated to here.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well finally done it..
October 8-10 RPR-standard view king-APH rate
Cost of stay $484 or till they come out with a better rate!!
HHN19 VIP BABY!! *


----------



## patster734

donaldduck352 said:


> *Well finally done it..
> October 8-10 RPR-standard view king-APH rate
> Cost of stay $484 or till they come out with a better rate!!
> HHN19 VIP BABY!! *



   
I gotcha down!  As far as a better rate, did you try calling for the AAA rate?  Also looking forward to HHN!


----------



## donaldduck352

patster734 said:


> I gotcha down!  As far as a better rate, did you try calling for the AAA rate?  Also looking forward to HHN!




*No did just did the basic.We are Loews Gold and have AAA..But got alot of time too tweak that price the way the economy is.By the time October comes around that rate will go down I'm sure..When I hit the price I like,I'll lock it in then!! 

The good part of living 1hr away is I can get some great deals year round.We love too go for A weekend and get away from it all,thats when the shopping comes in along with phone calls...
We got RPR as low as $145 a night tax included doing it this way!! *


----------



## Akdar

donaldduck352 said:


> *No did just did the basic.We are Loews Gold and have AAA..But got alot of time too tweak that price the way the economy is.By the time October comes around that rate will go down I'm sure..When I hit the price I like,I'll lock it in then!! *



Keep me in the loop if you see a price drop, I have both AAA, and am an AP holder!  I'm waiting for the HRH rates for our October stay to come down.  I have it booked, but I know they have to come down sooner or later, they are like $50 more a night than we paid last Oct for the same 3rd and 4th weeks.


----------



## APB513

I booked a trip for my DSs 16th birthday!!  He's always wanted to do HHNs!!!

Sept. 29th - Oct. 4th
Hard Rock Hotel
Standard room, 2 Queen Beds
$156 Super Saver Rate


----------



## sarhenty

August 28 - August 30
Royal Pacific
Club Rooms
AAA: $255
Loews Gold


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!



APB513 said:


> I booked a trip for my DSs 16th birthday!!  He's always wanted to do HHNs!!!
> 
> Sept. 29th - Oct. 4th
> Hard Rock Hotel
> Standard room, 2 Queen Beds
> $156 Super Saver Rate



That's an awesome 16th birthday present!  Get him a birthday pin and see if the scare actors focus on him with their scares! 



sarhenty said:


> August 28 - August 30
> Royal Pacific
> Club Rooms
> AAA: $255
> Loews Gold



That's a great rate for club!


----------



## n2mm

We are booked at HRH for Sunday May 3rd.  We got an AP rate of $144 for a standard room.  I noticed today that standard and garden view rooms are now both $144, so I called and was changed to a garden view room.  I can't imagine there being too much of a difference, but since I needed to call and make sure I was in a pet-free room, I figured I would switch.  It was not a problem at all.  Now only if some August AP rooms would open up, I could take care of that too.


----------



## patster734

n2mm said:


> We are booked at HRH for Sunday May 3rd.  We got an AP rate of $144 for a standard room.  I noticed today that standard and garden view rooms are now both $144, so I called and was changed to a garden view room.  I can't imagine there being too much of a difference, but since I needed to call and make sure I was in a pet-free room, I figured I would switch.  It was not a problem at all.  Now only if some August AP rooms would open up, I could take care of that too.



Congrats on the upgrade for the same price.  I've updated the front page to reflect the change from Standard room to Garden View room.


----------



## emile

July 11 - July 18
PBH
Deluxe Club Level
$249 per night
Super Savings Promotion
LF Blue


----------



## Blueharts

We got RPR (standard, 2 queen beds) for $169 on Memorial day weekend and and $139 for the rest of our trip.  We are going to be there for 5 days!!!


----------



## RAPstar

This is the last time I'm changing this I swear!!

October
5-12
RPH
Standard 2 Queens
211 and some change
AAA
Loews YouFirst Blue level (upgrade pending check-in)


----------



## patster734

emile said:


> July 11 - July 18
> PBH
> Deluxe Club Level
> $249 per night
> Super Savings Promotion
> LF Blue



I got you added.



Blueharts said:


> We got RPR (standard, 2 queen beds) for $169 on Memorial day weekend and and $139 for the rest of our trip.  We are going to be there for 5 days!!!



Hi!  Could you tell what your exact dates are?  Will you be arriving on Friday or Saturday.  By the way, that a tremendous rate!  Congrats on getting it!   



RAPstar said:


> *This is the last time I'm changing this I swear!!*
> 
> October
> 5-12
> RPH
> Standard 2 Queens
> 211 and some change
> AAA
> Loews YouFirst Blue level (upgrade pending check-in)



Sure you say that now!  But I know, come June, July, August or September, and irresistable SS rate will come along for under $200.  Soon after, you'll be requesting another change to reflect the new rate.  I just know it!


----------



## Akdar

Blueharts said:


> We got RPR (standard, 2 queen beds) for $169 on Memorial day weekend and and $139 for the rest of our trip.  We are going to be there for 5 days!!!



I am not feeling lucky, I have the weekend after Memorial Day at the RPR, and am paying $269 a night, (booked at the end of January) and  I just called today, and there isn't anything cheaper yet??

 I can't believe it's $100 more one weekend later??


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

September 29th - October 4th 
PBH
Garden View room upgraded to Portofino Suite
$163 changing to $181  per night
Super Savings
LF Platinum

This will be my first HHN and I can't wait!!!


----------



## patster734

Akdar said:


> I am not feeling lucky, I have the weekend after Memorial Day at the RPR, and am paying $269 a night, (booked at the end of January) and  I just called today, and there isn't anything cheaper yet??
> 
> I can't believe it's $100 more one weekend later??



I wonder if a convention is going on that weekend.  I notice that HRH is indicating that its sold out.  I even looked out on Travelocity and they also show HRH sold out.  Sounds like it going to be crowded that weekend.



Tizzy_Meliss said:


> September 29th - October 4th
> PBH
> Garden View room upgraded to Portofino Suite
> $163 changing to $181  per night
> Super Savings
> LF Platinum
> 
> This will be my first HHN and I can't wait!!!



Added.  I've been to 2 HHNs and have enjoyed them both.  I'm looking forward to attending this October!


----------



## AllieKat

September 26 to October 3
Hotel: RPR
Room Type: King Suite
Loews You First Upgrade Applied: Yes, Platinum
Rate: $146.00 (Average Nightly Rate w/Tax)
Rate Type: SuperSaver
User Name: AllieKat

I'm so thrilled with this room rate.    For our Halloween Horror Nights trip last year, we paid $226.00 per night (w/tax) for the same room at the same resort.  $80 a night cheaper...for 7 nights?  I'll take it!  $560 will buy a lot of blood bags (or syringes...or whatever they end up doing this year).


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:


> I wonder if a convention is going on that weekend.  I notice that HRH is indicating that its sold out.  I even looked out on Travelocity and they also show HRH sold out.  Sounds like it going to be crowded that weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Added.  I've been to 2 HHNs and have enjoyed them both.  I'm looking forward to attending this October!







travel vacation companies buy up blocks of rooms at the hotels.
then they can sell their package to guest for a UO stay on site.

when they haven't sold up the rooms, they release them back to the hotels.
with the cancellation policy, as long as they cancel out 6 days in advance, no penalty.

4 and 3 years ago that happened to my cousin.
columbus day weekend and no rooms at rph.

they booked with orange vacations and got the room 14 days from their planned stay.

i think other hot time periods during HHN, will also be bought up by travel companies.


I booked in january.
i called loews and pbh.
i was told no suites available there as they are already booked for my 5 day period.  was also told there would be 2 conventions going on during that time i wanted to stay there.

i booked for rph and no problem for a room.  just not cheap.........

i've been going to hnn since 2000.
the last 2 years the hotels are filling up more to about 98 to 100% for some weekend dates.
3 years ago rooms opened up the week before my ressie date.
the aph rate dropped lower than the aaa rates..........way lower.......


----------



## patster734

AllieKat said:


> September 26 to October 3
> Hotel: RPR
> Room Type: King Suite
> Loews You First Upgrade Applied: Yes, Platinum
> Rate: $146.00 (Average Nightly Rate w/Tax)
> Rate Type: SuperSaver
> User Name: AllieKat
> 
> I'm so thrilled with this room rate.    For our Halloween Horror Nights trip last year, we paid $226.00 per night (w/tax) for the same room at the same resort.  $80 a night cheaper...for 7 nights?  I'll take it!  $560 will buy a lot of blood bags (or syringes...or whatever they end up doing this year).



You've been added to the list!


----------



## rocray

May 18th - May 25th

Hotel: RPR
Room Type: King Club
Rate: $199.57 a night 
Rate Type: 2-stay and play?
Username: Rocray


----------



## patster734

rocray said:


> May 18th - May 25th
> 
> Hotel: RPR
> Room Type: King Club
> Rate: $199.57 a night
> Rate Type: 2-stay and play?
> Username: Rocray



Added!


----------



## Biggreen19

August 17 - 18 

One Night
Hotel : PBH
Room Type : One Bedroom Portofino Suite
Loews You First Upgrade Applied : Yes Platinum
AAA rate : $219.00

Username : Biggreen19


----------



## macraven

posting to update my original reservation.

Oct 8-13


modified my rate from AAA to Super Bowl Super Saver promo rate.


booked standard room:  average of $152.48 a night
(thu-sun-mon rate of $146.68/ fri-sat $159.68)
total for 5 nights now $762.40 + tax $95.30. 


total now $857.70 for 5 nights in a king suite.
loews platinum free upgrade.

macraven


----------



## patster734

Biggreen19 said:


> August 17 - 18
> 
> One Night
> Hotel : PBH
> Room Type : One Bedroom Portofino Suite
> Loews You First Upgrade Applied : Yes Platinum
> AAA rate : $219.00
> 
> Username : Biggreen19



Added!



macraven said:


> posting to update my original reservation.
> 
> Oct 8-13
> 
> 
> modified my rate from AAA to Super Bowl Super Saver promo rate.
> 
> 
> booked standard room:  average of $152.48 a night
> (thu-sun-mon rate of $146.68/ fri-sat $159.68)
> total for 5 nights now $762.40 + tax $95.30.
> 
> 
> total now $857.70 for 5 nights in a king suite.
> loews platinum free upgrade.
> 
> macraven



New rate reflected in the original post.



I want a Super Bowl Super Saver rate too


----------



## jerseyboy99

April 12 to April 16
Hotel: PBH
Room Type: Club level, 2 queens
Rate: $371.00 
Rate Type: SuperSaver
I just signed up for a YouFirst membership


----------



## patster734

Updated to here.



jerseyboy99 said:


> April 12 to April 16
> Hotel: PBH
> Room Type: Club level, 2 queens
> Rate: $371.00
> Rate Type: SuperSaver
> I just signed up for a YouFirst membership



I don't think that you are over-paying.  The SuperSaver rate has usually been the best rate available since last year.  You rate is higher because the PBH is the most expensive hotel of the 3 Universal hotels, plus you're booked at Club level.


----------



## theterms

Dates are July 18-25
HRH Deluxe room with sofa
Avg. rate per night $248.89


----------



## thumbalyna

October 8-13

HRH standard room 2 queens
171.84 a night
superbowl code


----------



## JackieLand

Date: June 10-17
Hotel: PBH
Room Type:  Queen Garden View 2 Queens
Rate:  $172.29 per night
Promo:  Super Savings Promotion


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!


----------



## patster734

bump


----------



## Cinderella822

Update on my rate - I just got a change in my rate for my trip from 7/16 to 7/23/09.  I now have the Super Bowl rate of $172.35 for the Portofino Suite.


----------



## patster734

Cinderella822 said:


> Update on my rate - I just got a change in my rate for my trip from 7/16 to 7/23/09.  I now have the Super Bowl rate of $172.35 for the Portofino Suite.



Congrats on the new rate.  I've updated your info to reflect the new rate.


----------



## funcinderella

5 nights, June 23-28, RPR, standard 2 Q room, supersaver rate, 762.40 w/o tax, 857.70 w/tax


----------



## Bluer101

Cinderella822 said:


> Update on my rate - I just got a change in my rate for my trip from 7/16 to 7/23/09.  I now have the Super Bowl rate of $172.35 for the Portofino Suite.



Thats an awsome rate. Did you call them since I do not see that rate on the superbowl site? I would love to have that rate for my stay July 3-10.


----------



## macraven

blue, that's what i am paying also for a king suite.
i booked standard room and free upgrade to the suite.

$857.20 tax included for october with the superbowl rate.

you need to call uo ressies to get that.

give the code or just tell them you need the SB rate.

universal special services sent me an email telling me if i don't have the mailer from the SB contest when i check in, i have to pay rack ......

i have it so no problem there


came back to add they are limited on the number of SB rates they can give out based on room selection..


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> blue, that's what i am paying also for a king suite.
> i booked standard room and free upgrade to the suite.
> 
> $857.20 tax included for october with the superbowl rate.
> 
> you need to call uo ressies to get that.
> 
> give the code or just tell them you need the SB rate.
> 
> universal special services sent me an email telling me if i don't have the mailer from the SB contest when i check in, i have to pay rack ......
> 
> i have it so no problem there
> 
> 
> came back to add they are limited on the number of SB rates they can give out based on room selection..





What is the number for US ressie since I always book online? So I can get an upgrade with the Superbowl code? We are staying at RPR July 3-10 but would like the suite at PBH for alittle more. Or maybe the Hosp. Suite at RPR.


----------



## Bluer101

I found a number and called just now. There are no Portifino Suites avalible for that time or the Hosp. suite at RPR. The best she said is the kids suite at HRH for $325 a night. I think I will just stick to the RPR at $140 a night.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Wow!   I so wish I watched the Superbowl.  We spent that weekend in Orlando hoping it wouldn't be too crowded.  Couldn't pass up the cheap airfare price we got.  
Sounds like we missed out on free tix and great hotel rates.  We have APs but my SIL and nephew will be coming with us in Aug. and I would love to have been able to help her out.  
oh well, you win some; you lose some.  
With my luck I'll sit clueless thru next Superbowl and they won't offer a thing.


----------



## ADP

I've booked the Super Saver rate at $147 before tax at the Royal Pacfic Resort for July 26th - 31st.  I checked under the Super Bowl code and the rates were the same.  There were no room upgrades available at similar pricing at the other on-site resorts.


----------



## patster734

funcinderella said:


> 5 nights, June 23-28, RPR, standard 2 Q room, supersaver rate, 762.40 w/o tax, 857.70 w/tax



I've added your date and rate.



ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Wow!   I so wish I watched the Superbowl.  We spent that weekend in Orlando hoping it wouldn't be too crowded.  Couldn't pass up the cheap airfare price we got.
> Sounds like we missed out on free tix and great hotel rates.  We have APs but my SIL and nephew will be coming with us in Aug. and I would love to have been able to help her out.
> oh well, you win some; you lose some.
> With my luck I'll sit clueless thru next Superbowl and they won't offer a thing.



You're not alone.  I actually did fill out the Superbowl website, but I must have been too late to receive the voucher.  My trip is occuring from October 7 to the 11 which overlaps the Super Saver rate cut-off date, so I had to book with the AAA rate.  That rate is not as good as the Superbowl/Super Saver rate but its better than rack rates.  I had hope to receive a voucher too but I've become doubtful that I will.



ADP said:


> I've booked the Super Saver rate at $147 before tax at the Royal Pacfic Resort for July 26th - 31st.  I checked under the Super Bowl code and the rates were the same.  There were no room upgrades available at similar pricing at the other on-site resorts.



I've added your date and rate.  As far as I can tell the only difference between the Super Saver rate and the Superbowl rate is that the Super Saver rate is good up til October 8, while the Superbowl rate is good for the entire year.  The room upgrades are dependent upon Loews' YouFirst level that you have.


----------



## Akdar

I called again about our May weekend (5-30 and 5-31) at the RPR.  Still, $279 a night is the cheapest, all 3 hotels are sold out!!!!  Some kind of convention going on.  I had to book Fri and Sat at the time of booking, but I only need the Sat night, so I am calling about 3 weeks in advance and canceling my Friday, hopefully without a hassle.  Hard to believe I'm paying that much, oh well....

Asked about my week in October at the HRH (10-24 to 11-1), and there are no APH or super saver rates yet, but I think the APH rate for our OCt 08 stay didn't come out until July of 08, so I'll keep calling.  I've had great luck with airline rates this year, not so much with onsite rates


----------



## patster734

Akdar said:


> I called again about our May weekend (5-30 and 5-31) at the RPR.  Still, $279 a night is the cheapest, all 3 hotels are sold out!!!!  Some kind of convention going on.  I had to book Fri and Sat at the time of booking, but I only need the Sat night, so I am calling about 3 weeks in advance and canceling my Friday, hopefully without a hassle.  Hard to believe I'm paying that much, oh well....
> 
> Asked about my week in October at the HRH (10-24 to 11-1), and there are no APH or super saver rates yet, but I think the APH rate for our OCt 08 stay didn't come out until July of 08, so I'll keep calling.  I've had great luck with airline rates this year, not so much with onsite rates



I'm really hoping that the Super Saver rate gets extended through all of October.  The Super Saver rate is YouFirst compatible while the APH rate is not.  I take it that you didn't get in on the SuperBowl rate?  I didn't either.


----------



## Akdar

patster734 said:


> I'm really hoping that the Super Saver rate gets extended through all of October.  The Super Saver rate is YouFirst compatible while the APH rate is not.  I take it that you didn't get in on the SuperBowl rate?  I didn't either.



No, I didn't do the Superbowl thing, wish now that I would have, but was thinking, "I have an AP, why should I bother?" never thinking it could save me on the hotels..........
 But I'll keep checking, maybe they'll give me a cheaper rate so I'll stop calling 

I really want to be at HHN for the last night (which, from everything I've read so far, is Halloween night) but as far as I know that is not "official" yet.  In order to do that we will have to stay at the HRH for 8 nights! (Already have our Timeshare booked for 10-17 to 10-24, it's Westgate Palace, right by the parks)  Time to stat selling some stuff on eBay and playing the lottery 

I just checked my email from last year.  We didn't get the good APH rates for the last week of Oct at HRH until the end of July!!!  Those rates were way cheaper than what they are now.  We paid $219 for the weekend and $174 for weekdays, that was better than the Super Saver rates at the time.  So I hope they do the same thing this year!!??!!


----------



## funcinderella

funcinderella said:


> 5 nights, June 23-28, RPR, standard 2 Q room, supersaver rate, 762.40 w/o tax, 857.70 w/tax


 

Change that to RPR, June 24-June 26, 335 for 2 nights, incl tax with the AP rate. Decided to do the next two nights in Clearwater instead!


----------



## patster734

funcinderella said:


> Change that to RPR, June 24-June 26, 335 for 2 nights, incl tax with the AP rate. Decided to do the next two nights in Clearwater instead!



Ok.  I just mailed you a $100 change fee! 

Just kidding!  I've updated your info with the new dates and rate.


----------



## Akdar

After seeing a response to the "single night availability at RPR" thread, that they had single nights now available for my weekend (May 30th and 31st) I called, and changed my booking to just Sat the 30th, and asked about  any rate changes, and low and behold the AP rate was now available, and now we are at the RPR for only $169 for Sat the 30th, instead of the original price of $269!  Awesome!!!!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Akdar said:


> After seeing a response to the "single night availability at RPR" thread, that they had single nights now available for my weekend (May 30th and 31st) I called, and changed my booking to just Sat the 30th, and asked about  any rate changes, and low and behold the AP rate was now available, and now we are at the RPR for only $169 for Sat the 30th, instead of the original price of $269!  Awesome!!!!!




Oh, don't you love those APH rates?!   I think our 4 APs paid for themselves just in hotel discounts.  I'm waiting for AP rates to come out for Labor Day weekend at HRH.  So hard to wait....


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!



Akdar said:


> After seeing a response to the "single night availability at RPR" thread, that they had single nights now available for my weekend (May 30th and 31st) I called, and changed my booking to just Sat the 30th, and asked about  any rate changes, and low and behold the AP rate was now available, and now we are at the RPR for only $169 for Sat the 30th, instead of the original price of $269!  Awesome!!!!!



Great news!  I've updated your info with the new data.

I've also made a change to my October stay.  We now have 6 in our party, so instead of getting 2 rooms a RPR, we got a 1 bedroom suite at PBH for $530.40 at the AAA rate.  I'm now praying that cheaper AP rates get released so that I can replace my AAA rate with a better rate!
Atleast all 6 of us will be together instead of in seperate rooms.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey patster put me down for 4/24-4/26 RPR.
APH rate $169 a night standard room waterview.
Total cost of stay after taxes-$380..*


----------



## macraven

Mr Duck...

tell the Mrs. I hope she has a happy birthday ..........


a little birdie told me you two are celebrating her day at universal without the kids.



have a great time !!!


----------



## patster734

donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey patster put me down for 4/24-4/26 RPR.
> APH rate $169 a night standard room waterview.
> Total cost of stay after taxes-$380..*



Hi donaldduck.  I have the list updated with your stay!



macraven said:


> Mr Duck...
> 
> tell the Mrs. I hope she has a happy birthday ..........
> 
> 
> a little birdie told me you two are celebrating her day at universal without the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> have a great time !!!



I'd like second that sentiment!  Tell her happy birthday from me too!


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> Mr Duck...
> 
> tell the Mrs. I hope she has a happy birthday ..........
> 
> 
> a little birdie told me you two are celebrating her day at universal without the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> have a great time !!!





patster734 said:


> Hi donaldduck.  I have the list updated with your stay!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like second that sentiment!  Tell her happy birthday from me too!




*And she said thank you both!!*


----------



## FINFAN

hi!
we are booked for:
August 6-11 
RPR 40% SS rate ( I think )
152 P nite and change...total $857.70 ( $75 in parking, grand total 932) 

however, if money is tight will be staying at the Hyatt for $475, no FOL, but better than no trip at all!


----------



## n2mm

Booked HRH for August 15th (1 night) 2 rooms.  APH rate of $189 per room ($213 after taxes).  (Higher rate because it's a Saturday night.)  This gives us 2 days at USF w/express passes before moving to the BCV for the week.


----------



## jetfan

made a ressie using the stay 4 play more package so I get 2 2park unlimited admission tickets. standard room 2 queens. $259 a night average rate. $1165.50 total tax included. AAA discount was available without tickets for $211.65 a night weds & thursday $228.65 a night Friday & Saturday night. Not an AP holder so didn't ask about those rates for these dates. AAA rate only available when I called over phone (unavailable when tried online).


----------



## donaldduck352

*This post went to page 2??? Giving A huge BUMP!!
HEY TAG FAIRY,SOMEONE NEEDS A TAG!!!



*



terstudios.com/graemlins/





images/bananad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ance.gif[/img]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




om/graemlins/images/bananadance.gif[/img]


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well that last post stunk!!

But Tag Fairy,patster734 worked hard on this and well deserves it!!!
So 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone deserves its our patster734!!!So we are asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for our homie!!
Got some bannanas for Ya!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








Please-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!



donaldduck352 said:


> *Well that last post stunk!!
> 
> But Tag Fairy,patster734 worked hard on this and well deserves it!!!
> So
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone deserves its our patster734!!!So we are asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for our homie!!
> Got some bannanas for Ya!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -



Thanks Donaldduck!  I still have hope of being tagged someday!


----------



## RAPstar

I guess I have to update mine yet again. I'm goign to be using the Super Hero/Superbowl rate. Same hotel and dates, the price is just going to be about $149 and some change, I forget what the weekend rate is. Or its $139 and the weekend is $149. Something like that, lol.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I need to change my date, rate, hotel...basically it's a whole new trip! I was going in Aug-Sept. My new info is:

June 21-28
PBH
Club Level Deluxe 2 Queen Beds
SSR $249

I can't believe we're going so soon!

Maria


----------



## keishashadow

eliminate me...u wish! 

Changes please mr sneetch

*CANCEL:   June 27th & June 28th ressie (cruising)

*ADD:  2 nights, July 28th & 29th, (tentative) thanks to SW lowering fares = credits & if i find enough spare change in the couch

July 28th & July 29th @
Portofino
booked bayview AAA rate $258+ per night (AAA?),
Platinum complimentary upgrade to Parlor Suite & they're still giving the $100 resort dining credit


----------



## ADP

keishashadow said:


> eliminate me...u wish!
> 
> Changes please mr sneetch
> 
> *CANCEL:   June 27th & June 28th ressie (cruising)
> 
> *ADD:  2 nights, July 28th & 29th, (tentative) thanks to SW lowering fares = credits & if i find enough spare change in the couch
> 
> July 28th & July 29th @
> Portofino
> booked bayview AAA rate $258+ per night (AAA?),
> Platinum complimentary upgrade to Parlor Suite & they're still giving the $100 resort dining credit


See you there...We'll be at RPR July 26th - 31st.  We are doing the RPR Luau on Tuesday, 7/28.

I also just adjusted the fare on our flight.  Saved $36 for future travel.


----------



## jillybeene71

July 
4th-9th
RPR
Standard 2 queens
169.00 (4th) and 149.00 (5th-9th)
APH
Loews First Upgrade applied? no, but never called to ask
LF- gold


----------



## melissac

I've been watching for lower rates the $268 at HRH standard for months and finally today when I put my dates in it came back as $228 .  I was so happy .

HRH   $228  Oct. 18-21 it said super saver rate


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!



melissac said:


> I've been watching for lower rates the $268 at HRH standard for months and finally today when I put my dates in it came back as $228 .  I was so happy .
> 
> HRH   $228  Oct. 18-21 it said super saver rate



Thanks about the Super Saver rate info!  I changed my AAA rate of $530.40 for a 1 Bedroom Portofino Suite to $499.20


----------



## melissac

patster734 said:


> Updated to here!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks about the Super Saver rate info!  I changed my AAA rate of $530.40 for a 1 Bedroom Portofino Suite to $499.20



You welcome.  I've been watching every day for 2 months for the rates to go down.  I hope they go down once more but won't hold my breath.


----------



## Laurabearz

I just checked my rates for July 27th to August 1st and WOW they went UP. In fact I can't even get a price for club level which is what we have booked.

Soooooooooo glad I booked when I did, and I am so happy I checked my rates this evening!


----------



## ADP

Laurabearz said:


> I just checked my rates for July 27th to August 1st and WOW they went UP. In fact I can't even get a price for club level which is what we have booked.
> 
> Soooooooooo glad I booked when I did, and I am so happy I checked my rates this evening!


Ditto.  We booked July 26th - 31st and I'm glad we booked early.  The current rates are almost $80 per night more now than when we booked.


----------



## macraven

i checked mine also.

they stayed the same for october.


----------



## patster734

After reading Mac's post, it sounds like the Superhero/Superbowl rate might be better than the Super Saver Rate now.  As for the Super Saver Rate, it appears that Universal has extended the last day from its original Oct. 8 date to later, but increased the price slightly.  Its still a better rate than the AAA rate, which I previously had.


----------



## macraven

Super Bowl Hero rate is better than the SS rate.

i haven't read that the SS rate was extended.
i checked in on the hotel site and it shows the last day as the 8th of october.

if they extended it like you said, then i hope others will check it out and modify their existing ressies.

it is always a very good thing to save money...


----------



## Laurabearz

macraven said:


> Super Bowl Hero rate is better than the SS rate.
> 
> i haven't read that the SS rate was extended.
> i checked in on the hotel site and it shows the last day as the 8th of october.
> 
> if they extended it like you said, then i hope others will check it out and modify their existing ressies.
> 
> it is always a very good thing to save money...



I never called with the Super Bowl promo to see what my rates are... Do you think it's too late to try? Although I am extremely happy with my rate, it would hurt to save even more. lol


----------



## ADP

Laurabearz said:


> I never called with the Super Bowl promo to see what my rates are... Do you think it's too late to try? Although I am extremely happy with my rate, it would hurt to save even more. lol


If you call and get the rate can you let me know?  I'm curious if the Super Bowl rate is better than the AP rate.


----------



## ky07

After reading and what you all wrote I decided to check my dates just to see if they went up or down and wow the went up by almost $50.00 a night 
Sure glad I locked in my rates


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> Super Bowl Hero rate is better than the SS rate.
> 
> i haven't read that the SS rate was extended.
> i checked in on the hotel site and it shows the last day as the 8th of october.
> 
> if they extended it like you said, then i hope others will check it out and modify their existing ressies.
> 
> it is always a very good thing to save money...



Melissac was able to book the Super Saver rate for Oct. 18 - 21.

The email I received from Universal regarding my rate change for Oct. 7 - 11, referred to it as a "Length of Stay" rate.


----------



## TraceyL

Is there a reason why the 2007 thread is a sticky and not this one 

Looking to book my Christmas room soon & these threads have always been a great help


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

November '09
2-9
RPR
Queen Club
$209.40 (2-5)
$221.40 (6-8)
Length of Stay Discount
EPRV We love Disney

Hi Patster!  Changes to our posting... Thanks! E


----------



## patster734

EPRV We love Disney said:


> November '09
> 2-9
> RPR
> Queen Club
> $209.40 (2-5)
> $221.40 (6-8)
> Length of Stay Discount
> EPRV We love Disney
> 
> Hi Patster!  Changes to our posting... Thanks! E



Congrats on getting the cheaper Length of Stay discount!  

Your info has been updated with the extended date and rate.


----------



## patster734

TraceyL said:


> Is there a reason why the 2007 thread is a sticky and not this one
> 
> Looking to book my Christmas room soon & *these threads have always been a great help *



Thanks!

As for getting this thread stickied, that rests in the hands of the mods.



Probably the same darn tag fairy mod that refuses to give me a tag!


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> As for getting this thread stickied, that rests in the hands of the mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the same darn tag fairy mod that refuses to give me a tag!





i know..
you've been robbed...............



the sneetch needs the proud redhead tag............


----------



## Laurabearz

patster734 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> As for getting this thread stickied, that rests in the hands of the mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the same darn tag fairy mod that refuses to give me a tag!





macraven said:


> i know..
> you've been robbed...............
> 
> 
> 
> the sneetch needs the proud redhead tag............


but but but.....


then I would be the only starless sneetch around


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

I agree with the above.  Patster needs a tag.  What are the criteria here for tagging?  (I guess if we knew, everyone would be tagged.....)


----------



## donaldduck352

*Another vote for A tag for patster.....



Hey Tag Fairy are you listening??
Please make A Redhead Please!!!*


----------



## patster734

Thanks for the support, guys!


----------



## APB513

TraceyL said:


> Is there a reason why the 2007 thread is a sticky and not this one
> 
> *Looking to book my Christmas room soon* & these threads have always been a great help



Me too!  

Can anyone tell me if there have been any discounts (either AAA or AP) or special deals for Christmas time in the past?  

I'm looking to add some US days to my next Disney trip - either Dec 20 - 22 or Dec 27 - 29.

Thanks!


----------



## patster734

I just checked and Dec. 20 - 22 will be your best bet for good rates with rates averaging $100 less per night than the Dec. 27 - 29 dates at RPR.

Assuming 2 adults and 2 children, on Universal's hotel booking system, RPR's cheapest rates are currently:

$249.00 - Seasonal rate
$224.10 - Super Saver rate
$224.00 - APH rate
The AAA rate doesn't diplay, so you would need to call and ask what that rate is.


----------



## APB513

patster734 said:


> I just checked and Dec. 20 - 22 will be your best bet for good rates with rates averaging $100 less per night than the Dec. 27 - 29 dates at RPR.
> 
> Assuming 2 adults and 2 children, on Universal's hotel booking system, RPR's cheapest rates are currently:
> 
> $249.00 - Seasonal rate
> $224.10 - Super Saver rate
> $224.00 - APH rate
> The AAA rate doesn't diplay, so you would need to call and ask what that rate is.



Thanks, Patster.  I just checked AAA.  The rate for Dec 20 - 22 for RPR is $211.65.


----------



## patster734

APB513 said:


> Thanks, Patster.  I just checked AAA.  The rate for Dec 20 - 22 for RPR is $211.65.



You're welcome.

If you can afford that ( a one night deposit), I would book that now to guarantee a hotel room for that date.  If rates drop, you can contact Universal and have the new rate applied to your reservation.  You can always cancel more than 5 days away from your trip and receive a full refund on any deposit that was initially required.


----------



## APB513

patster734 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> If you can afford that ( a one night deposit), I would book that now to guarantee a hotel room for that date.  If rates drop, you can contact Universal and have the new rate applied to your reservation.  You can always cancel more than 5 days away from your trip and receive a full refund on any deposit that was initially required.



I was thinking the same thing.  The problem is I'm not sure to which dates to go with.  I would love some input so I posted my dilemma in this thread - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2192051

Thanks!


----------



## patster734

APB513 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  The problem is I'm not sure to which dates to go with.  I would love some input so I posted my dilemma in this thread - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2192051
> 
> Thanks!



Ok, I've updated that thread too!


----------



## APB513

patster734 said:


> Ok, I've updated that thread too!



Thanks!


----------



## patster734

bump


----------



## TraceyL

December 21st
HRH
Standard
$217 inc tax
Military
TraceyL


----------



## patster734

TraceyL said:


> December 21st
> HRH
> Standard
> $217 inc tax
> Military
> TraceyL



Added!


----------



## dopeyrunner

June 15-17
Royal Pacific 
Standard 2 queen beds
FL Resident
$149.00 a night
Loews First Blue Member


----------



## patster734

dopeyrunner said:


> June 15-17
> Royal Pacific
> Standard 2 queen beds
> FL Resident
> $149.00 a night
> Loews First Blue Member



Added!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

September 
5-7
HRH
2 Queens; Obstructed view
$179 
APH
N/A
ruadisneyfan2


----------



## Akdar

Hi All
  I am booked at the HRH for 8 nights in October, the 24th to the 31st.  Our original price (this was at the AAA rate) was $260.10 for the weekend days and $242.10 for the weekdays.  

I called yesterday to check for anything new, and the woman told me because we were staying 7 nights or more, that I could get a better rate.  She said it wasn't the supersaver rate, but some other multi-night discount, so.........

Now I'm paying $216.75 for the first Saturday night, then it bumps down to $161.40 for the weeknights, and Fri the 30th and Sat the 31st are only $173.40!  

To make a long story short, we are saving just under $700!!!!! from our original booking price 

That really made my day, since I am still in a post vacation funk, after having been at the parks from May 23rd to the 31st.

I have been calling roughly every 2 weeks since early February when I originally booked our stay, and this just came available now.

So, anyone going for HHN call and check for any changes, it certainly won't hurt to try!

-Mike


----------



## macraven

woo hoo mike!

congrats on snagging the deal of the year!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Akdar said:


> Hi All
> I am booked at the HRH for 8 nights in October, the 24th to the 31st.  Our original price (this was at the AAA rate) was $260.10 for the weekend days and $242.10 for the weekdays.
> 
> I called yesterday to check for anything new, and the woman told me because we were staying 7 nights or more, that I could get a better rate.  She said it wasn't the supersaver rate, but some other multi-night discount, so.........
> 
> Now I'm paying $216.75 for the first Saturday night, then it bumps down to $161.40 for the weeknights, and Fri the 30th and Sat the 31st are only $173.40!
> 
> *To make a long story short, we are saving just under $700!!!!! from our original booking price*
> 
> That really made my day, since I am still in a post vacation funk, after having been at the parks from May 23rd to the 31st.
> 
> I have been calling roughly every 2 weeks since early February when I originally booked our stay, and this just came available now.
> 
> So, anyone going for HHN call and check for any changes, it certainly won't hurt to try!
> 
> -Mike




Congrats!!!
That's like getting free airfare!


----------



## patster734

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> September
> 5-7
> HRH
> 2 Queens; Obstructed view
> $179
> APH
> N/A
> ruadisneyfan2



Added!  



Akdar said:


> Hi All
> I am booked at the HRH for 8 nights in October, the 24th to the 31st.  Our original price (this was at the AAA rate) was $260.10 for the weekend days and $242.10 for the weekdays.
> 
> I called yesterday to check for anything new, and the woman told me because we were staying 7 nights or more, that I could get a better rate.  She said it wasn't the supersaver rate, but some other multi-night discount, so.........
> 
> Now I'm paying $216.75 for the first Saturday night, then it bumps down to $161.40 for the weeknights, and Fri the 30th and Sat the 31st are only $173.40!
> 
> To make a long story short, we are saving just under $700!!!!! from our original booking price
> 
> That really made my day, since I am still in a post vacation funk, after having been at the parks from May 23rd to the 31st.
> 
> I have been calling roughly every 2 weeks since early February when I originally booked our stay, and this just came available now.
> 
> So, anyone going for HHN call and check for any changes, it certainly won't hurt to try!
> 
> -Mike



Hi Mike!  Congrats on the reduced rate!  I'm still holding out hope for October AP rates.


----------



## tlinus

Awesome deal, Mike!!!

NOw you just need super sweet air from Southwest (which I think is still at 59 each way, right?)


----------



## seadd67

Ok here I am I found the link,,,ok after I was given the link sorry. So we booked our stay at the Hard Rock from the 9th of Oct to the 12th of this year,It turn out pretty good for the three nights It avreaged out to be 245.00 per night with tax the totatl came to about 800.00+ not great but I guess not bad eather,my DS Is so excited to be staying there and to se HHN.


----------



## patster734

seadd67 said:


> Ok here I am I found the link,,,ok after I was given the link sorry. So we booked our stay at the Hard Rock from the 9th of Oct to the 12th of this year,It turn out pretty good for the three nights It avreaged out to be 245.00 per night with tax the totatl came to about 800.00+ not great but I guess not bad eather,my DS Is so excited to be staying there and to se HHN.



Hi seadd67!  Thanks for posting.  You're info has been added to the front page.  Keep your eyes open during your trip!  Quite a few of the posters on here will be at Universal during that weekend.  My dates are Oct. 7 through Oct. 11.


----------



## macraven

i'll put up the annual thread for who is going when to hhn.


that way we can connect and do some meets prior to the event.

you'll love hhn.
i'm totally and completely addicted to it.

this year will be my 10th for it........


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> i'll put up the annual thread for who is going when to hhn.
> 
> 
> that way we can connect and do some meets prior to the event.
> 
> you'll love hhn.
> i'm totally and completely addicted to it.
> 
> this year will be my 10th for it........



Thanks Mac!  I'm looking forward to your HNN dates thread.  My plan is to do HHN with Express on Thursday, Oct. 8; and then HHN with RIP on Friday, Oct. 9.


----------



## Akdar

tlinus said:


> Awesome deal, Mike!!!
> 
> NOw you just need super sweet air from Southwest (which I think is still at 59 each way, right?)



I booked the flight down when it was $99, (it's now $120) the flight that was $59 was at the very end of the first day our timeshare is booked (that's the first week there, HRH is the 2nd)  I check every day and am waiting for my flight to go down.  The flight home doesn't open up until June 23rd, so hopefully we'll get a $59 flight for that, as we always take the last flight of the day coming home, we'll see.........


----------



## bubba's mom

Akdar said:


> The flight home doesn't open up until June 23rd, so hopefully we'll get a $59 flight for that, as we always take the last flight of the day coming home, we'll see.........




Fares should open around 11-11:20am that day...watch for it.  I usually sit and watch for them to release right around that time and I usually get the best rate then.  I did that for our flights this summer in Jan when they opened and got $59.  Hasn't been below $89 since.  (and, high as $109 too)


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

bubba's mom said:


> Fares should open around 11-11:20am that day...watch for it.  I usually sit and watch for them to release right around that time and I usually get the best rate then.  I did that for our flights this summer in Jan when they opened and got $59.  Hasn't been below $89 since.  (and, high as $109 too)




Last time they released new dates, 4/14, I planned to take an early lunch at work.  Up at 5:30 am for work, I drink my coffee and read my email around 6.  Lot's of posts about SWA already releasing their dates.  I was shocked. 

Worst part is my neighbor who will be sailing with us had just gotten home from a short trip at 1 am and I felt so bad calling her to grab the flights!      She thanked me so many times later but still, I felt terrible.

Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## karen1

JULY
July 4-8
RPH
Std room
$169 Sat $149 Sun-Wed
APH rate
karen1


----------



## dogodisney

September
4-9
Royal Pacific
2 Q Club Level
$189.68 + tax
Superbowl Rate
dogodisney

I won a Superbowl Ticket and DH is retired military so we were able to get a free ticket for him and companion tickets for $89. for our girls. 
So for $267. the five of us get to go to US/IOA.


----------



## patster734

karen1 said:


> JULY
> July 4-8
> RPH
> Std room
> $169 Sat $149 Sun-Wed
> APH rate
> karen1



Thanks!  Your information has been added.



dogodisney said:


> September
> 4-9
> Royal Pacific
> 2 Q Club Level
> $189.68 + tax
> Superbowl Rate
> dogodisney
> 
> I won a Superbowl Ticket and DH is retired military so we were able to get a free ticket for him and companion tickets for $89. for our girls.
> So for $267. the five of us get to go to US/IOA.



Thank you also!  Your information has been added too.


----------



## tink1957

September
16-18
HRH
Standard room
$380 total for 2 nights_,this included $50 extra guest fee so $165/night _
GA resident rate

We also got 2 day, 2 parks tickets for 3 adults & there was a $25 per night extra guest charge for a total of $620.


----------



## patster734

tink1957 said:


> September
> 16-18
> HRH
> Standard room
> $380 total for 2 nights
> GA resident rate
> 
> We also got 2 day, 2 parks tickets for 3 adults & there was a $25 per night extra guest charge for a total of $620.



Thanks for the info!  I've added it to the first post.


----------



## Paratrooper

Will be staying at The Hard Rock from August 18 (Tuesday) thru August 24 (Monday). 

Total price including taxes. $978.00. Averages out at $163.00 per night for a Garden View Room with two queen size beds. The only added cost was the 2 Park Unlimited admission tickets which were an additional $212.00 and the two round trip tickets from Atlantic City which were $348.00.

Will ask for an upgrade to Club level when we get there or at least a break in the cost of the upgrade using my Lowes You First card.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

July
7-11
Royal Pacific
standard room
$250/average rate per night
Kids Free Ticket package
2 adults/2 kids
ekmurphy12


this is the best deal I could find .... if anyone knows of something better please let me know


----------



## ky07

TigrLvsPooh said:


> July
> 7-11
> Royal Pacific
> standard room
> $250/average rate per night
> Kids Free Ticket package
> 2 adults/2 kids
> ekmurphy12
> 
> 
> this is the best deal I could find .... if anyone knows of something better please let me know


*The reason your rates are like that is because you have a package.
If you just book the room a standard 2 queen is $215.20 a night *


----------



## bubba's mom

The point ky07 is trying to make is that it's _not always _cheaper to book a Universal package like it is Disney.

Most times a la carte is cheaper.

Check Supersaver rate and AAA (if you have it).  Assuming you don't have an AP....


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> The point ky07 is trying to make is that it's _not always _cheaper to book a Universal package like it is Disney.
> 
> Most times a la carte is cheaper.
> 
> Check Supersaver rate and AAA (if you have it).  Assuming you don't have an AP....


*Thanks cause sometimes my brain doesn't work to well *


----------



## Bluer101

TigrLvsPooh said:


> July
> 7-11
> Royal Pacific
> standard room
> $250/average rate per night
> Kids Free Ticket package
> 2 adults/2 kids
> ekmurphy12
> 
> 
> this is the best deal I could find .... if anyone knows of something better please let me know



Too bad your not a FL resident or have an annual pass, the rate drops to $169 a night.


----------



## thumbalyna

UPDATE - just changed our ressie

Oct 8th to 13th
HRH Kids Suite
Super Bowl Promotion
327.00 weekdays
369.00 weekends


----------



## patster734

Paratrooper said:


> Will be staying at The Hard Rock from August 18 (Tuesday) thru August 24 (Monday).
> 
> Total price including taxes. $978.00. Averages out at $163.00 per night for a Garden View Room with two queen size beds. The only added cost was the 2 Park Unlimited admission tickets which were an additional $212.00 and the two round trip tickets from Atlantic City which were $348.00.
> 
> Will ask for an upgrade to Club level when we get there or at least a break in the cost of the upgrade using my Lowes You First card.



Added!  



TigrLvsPooh said:


> July
> 7-11
> Royal Pacific
> standard room
> $250/average rate per night
> Kids Free Ticket package
> 2 adults/2 kids
> ekmurphy12
> 
> 
> this is the best deal I could find .... if anyone knows of something better please let me know



Added! 



thumbalyna said:


> UPDATE - just changed our ressie
> 
> Oct 8th to 13th
> HRH Kids Suite
> Super Bowl Promotion
> 327.00 weekdays
> 369.00 weekends



Updated! 



patster734 said:


> Updated to here!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks about the Super Saver rate info!  I changed my AAA rate of $530.40 for a 1 Bedroom Portofino Suite to $499.20



I just obtained a better rate for the 1 Bedroom Portofino Suite.  I just got a better APH rate for the suite.  Its now $428.00 for the first 2 nights and $468.00 for the last 2 nights.  Total is $2016.00.


----------



## patster734

Akdar said:


> Hi All
> I am booked at the HRH for 8 nights in October, the 24th to the 31st.  Our original price (this was at the AAA rate) was $260.10 for the weekend days and $242.10 for the weekdays.
> 
> I called yesterday to check for anything new, and the woman told me because we were staying 7 nights or more, that I could get a better rate.  She said it wasn't the supersaver rate, but some other multi-night discount, so.........
> 
> Now I'm paying $216.75 for the first Saturday night, then it bumps down to $161.40 for the weeknights, and Fri the 30th and Sat the 31st are only $173.40!
> 
> To make a long story short, we are saving just under $700!!!!! from our original booking price
> 
> That really made my day, since I am still in a post vacation funk, after having been at the parks from May 23rd to the 31st.
> 
> I have been calling roughly every 2 weeks since early February when I originally booked our stay, and this just came available now.
> 
> So, anyone going for HHN call and check for any changes, it certainly won't hurt to try!
> 
> -Mike



Hi Mike,

Additional APH rates have been released for October.  I was able to reduce my rate a little by changing from the Super Saver to an APH rate.  I'm not sure if you'll see the same savings, if any, because you're length of stay reflects an 8 night discount while mine was for 4 nights.


----------



## tricky1

RPR  Oct.18th-23rd  $147.68  std.  
super saver rate
 Plat.


----------



## patster734

tricky1 said:


> RPR  Oct.18th-23rd  $147.68  std.
> super saver rate
> Plat.



Added, but I have a follow-up question for you.  Being Platinum YouFirst member, did you attempt to have your room upgraded from standard view?


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

August 8-14 (6 nights)
Portofino Bay Resort
Garden View 2 Queen Beds 
$177.93 plus tax = $210.93 per night
Rate Type: Super Savings
Loews First Upgrade applied? No
LF level: Blue
username: Perdita&Pongo


There are gobs of all levels of PBH rooms at prices cheaper than HRH & RPR the week we are going.  What gives?  I am not complaining, but did a convention cancel for that week? 


BTW, what about this "Taking Care of Business" promo LoewsFirst is running where you get fast-tracked to Gold Status by just staying a weeknight at a participating resort?  Anyone try booking one night somehwere prior to their USF trip to use the Gold status at USF?   Can you book a weeknight, pay the deposit, never check-in and still have it count as a stay for LoewsFirst, hence get the Gold Status?  What is the LoewsFirsrt Policy on rooms booked/deposit paid, but no check-in counting as a stay?  You lose the deposit obviously,but does it count as a stay?  Might be worth it to us to use this strategy to get to Gold status before our 6-night Portofino stay.  Comments?


----------



## macraven

in case some others have not seen it, this is on the website.



TAKING CARE OF BUSINESS
BOOK YOUR ROOM

Check-inCheck-outRooms
R.	ADULTS (18+)	KIDS
1		
SEARCH
Get treated like GOLD on your next stay!

The best way to truly enjoy the Loews Hotels experience is to join our YouFirst rewards program. Join and stay with us on a weekday between now and August 30, 2009 and you'll be fast-tracked to Gold membership status!
Book your stay now and join YouFirst during the booking process.
Already a YouFirst member with Member- or Blue-level status?
Stay with us on a weekday between now and August 30, 2009 and you'll ALSO be fast-tracked to Gold membership status!



you have to have the stay by August 30th.


answering the above posters question, i'm sure if you fail to check in you would lose that booking for the perk above.

you would be paying for a one night stay with your deposit that you would lose.  why kiss off that type of money?
the benefits at the hotels aren't that great.


in the fine print of the bottom of the page with the special offer is this:



* Terms & Conditions: Excluding Hard Rock Hotel. Offer valid when you join YouFirst (if applicable) and consume a stay between now - 8/30/09. Must arrive on a weekday (Sunday-Thursday) to take advantage of this offer. Subject to availability. YouFirst join date must be prior to arrival date. Not combinable with any other offers. Not applicable to groups, negotiated or third-party rates. Not applicable to existing reservations. Gold amenities will be awarded on first stay, but Gold status may not be reflected on your YouFirst account until 5-15 days after check out. Gold status will remain for one year following arrival date. Guaranteed availability at Orlando properties may vary. YouFirst terms & conditions apply.


----------



## patster734

Perdita&Pongo said:


> August 8-14 (6 nights)
> Portofino Bay Resort
> Garden View 2 Queen Beds
> $177.93 plus tax = $210.93 per night
> Rate Type: Super Savings
> Loews First Upgrade applied? No
> LF level: Blue
> username: Perdita&Pongo
> 
> 
> There are gobs of all levels of PBH rooms at prices cheaper than HRH & RPR the week we are going.  What gives?  I am not complaining, but did a convention cancel for that week?
> 
> 
> BTW, what about this "Taking Care of Business" promo LoewsFirst is running where you get fast-tracked to Gold Status by just staying a weeknight at a participating resort?  Anyone try booking one night somehwere prior to their USF trip to use the Gold status at USF?   Can you book a weeknight, pay the deposit, never check-in and still have it count as a stay for LoewsFirst, hence get the Gold Status?  What is the LoewsFirsrt Policy on rooms booked/deposit paid, but no check-in counting as a stay?  You lose the deposit obviously,but does it count as a stay?  Might be worth it to us to use this strategy to get to Gold status before our 6-night Portofino stay.  Comments?



Added!



macraven said:


> in case some others have not seen it, this is on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> TAKING CARE OF BUSINESS
> BOOK YOUR ROOM
> 
> Check-inCheck-outRooms
> R.	ADULTS (18+)	KIDS
> 1
> SEARCH
> Get treated like GOLD on your next stay!
> 
> The best way to truly enjoy the Loews Hotels experience is to join our YouFirst rewards program. Join and stay with us on a weekday between now and August 30, 2009 and you'll be fast-tracked to Gold membership status!
> Book your stay now and join YouFirst during the booking process.
> Already a YouFirst member with Member- or Blue-level status?
> Stay with us on a weekday between now and August 30, 2009 and you'll ALSO be fast-tracked to Gold membership status!
> 
> 
> 
> you have to have the stay by August 30th.
> 
> 
> answering the above posters question, i'm sure if you fail to check in you would lose that booking for the perk above.
> 
> you would be paying for a one night stay with your deposit that you would lose.  why kiss off that type of money?
> the benefits at the hotels aren't that great.
> 
> 
> in the fine print of the bottom of the page with the special offer is this:
> 
> 
> 
> * Terms & Conditions: Excluding Hard Rock Hotel. Offer valid when you join YouFirst (if applicable) and consume a stay between now - 8/30/09. Must arrive on a weekday (Sunday-Thursday) to take advantage of this offer. Subject to availability. YouFirst join date must be prior to arrival date. Not combinable with any other offers. Not applicable to groups, negotiated or third-party rates. Not applicable to existing reservations. Gold amenities will be awarded on first stay, but Gold status may not be reflected on your YouFirst account until 5-15 days after check out. Gold status will remain for one year following arrival date. Guaranteed availability at Orlando properties may vary. YouFirst terms & conditions apply.



Is it wrong for me to get angry at Loews over this?  I stayed at Universal twice last year, once the year before that, and several times in the previous years before that.  If Loews hadn't changed their policy from LoewsFirst to Youfirst last year, I'd probably be a Platinum member right now.  But I'm not, I'm just a Gold member.  Now I hear that they're giving away Gold memberships to those who can make an impromptu stay over the summer!  It gets frustrating when companies ignore their current customer base in attempt to get new customers.  When are companies going to realise that keeping current customers is just as important as getting new customers!  

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Loudbmw

August 8-15 (7 nights)
Portofino Bay Resort
Parlor Suite
$172.48 plus tax 
Rate Type: Length Of Stay
Loews First Upgrade applied? Yes
LF level: Platinum

Awesome rate - we usually stay at Royal Pacific but we are a party of five but RPR suites usually don't hold five.

Lou


----------



## donaldduck352

patster734 said:


> Added!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it wrong for me to get angry at Loews over this?  I stayed at Universal twice last year, once the year before that, and several times in the previous years before that.  If Loews hadn't changed their policy from LoewsFirst to Youfirst last year, I'd probably be a Platinum member right now.  But I'm not, I'm just a Gold member.  Now I hear that they're giving away Gold memberships to those who can make an impromptu stay over the summer!  It gets frustrating when companies ignore their current customer base in attempt to get new customers.  When are companies going to realise that keeping current customers is just as important as getting new customers!
> 
> Sorry for the rant!



*I agree 100% on this.We stay at Loews in Florida alot,but when we venture to Cinnci every year or so they dont realise our status at all!!!
We are always Blue level,cause of the FLA rate..*


----------



## tlinus

donaldduck352 said:


> *I agree 100% on this.We stay at Loews in Florida alot,but when we venture to Cinnci every year or so they dont realise our status at all!!!
> We are always Blue level,cause of the FLA rate..*



Be angry. we were one night shy of Platinum according to their original standards.

We are Gold (due to the bucks we have shelled out). Now they are giving it away......its not cool at all!


----------



## hmontgomry

Sept 26-30 (4 nights)
RPR
2 Queens Garden View
2 Adult and 2 kids passes 
Kids stay and eat free promo
985.50 total

Don't go here very often so not sure if it's a good deal or not. Seemed good with free lunch and dinner for kids and all tickets for that price??


----------



## Laurabearz

patster734 said:


> Is it wrong for me to get angry at Loews over this?  I stayed at Universal twice last year, once the year before that, and several times in the previous years before that.  If Loews hadn't changed their policy from LoewsFirst to Youfirst last year, I'd probably be a Platinum member right now.  But I'm not, I'm just a Gold member.  Now I hear that they're giving away Gold memberships to those who can make an impromptu stay over the summer!  It gets frustrating when companies ignore their current customer base in attempt to get new customers.  When are companies going to realise that keeping current customers is just as important as getting new customers!
> 
> Sorry for the rant!



Rant away I am with ya on that!



tlinus said:


> Be angry. we were one night shy of Platinum according to their original standards.
> 
> We are Gold (due to the bucks we have shelled out). Now they are giving it away......its not cool at all!



We are in the same boat. 



hmontgomry said:


> Sept 26-30 (4 nights)
> RPR
> 2 Queens Garden View
> 2 Adult and 2 kids passes
> Kids stay and eat free promo
> 985.50 total
> 
> Don't go here very often so not sure if it's a good deal or not. Seemed good with free lunch and dinner for kids and all tickets for that price??



That's around 245 a night, which seems like a good deal since it includes both tickets and kids eating free.   BUT it's always worth keeping tabs on this thread and seeing the deals others are getting, coz you never know when a new promo comes out.


----------



## Laurabearz

October 8, 2009 Thursday
October 11, 2009 Sunday 

ANNUAL PASSHOLDER DISCOUNT

Room Type: 	 STANDARD ROOM 2 QUEEN BEDS 335 Sq Ft

Avg Nightly Rate: 	190.67  

Total Cost Including Taxes: 	643.50


----------



## Ciavobella

macraven said:


> in case some others have not seen it, this is on the website.
> TAKING CARE OF BUSINESS
> BOOK YOUR ROOM
> Check-inCheck-outRooms
> R.	ADULTS (18+)	KIDS
> 1
> SEARCH
> Get treated like GOLD on your next stay!
> 
> The best way to truly enjoy the Loews Hotels experience is to join our YouFirst rewards program. Join and stay with us on a weekday between now and August 30, 2009 and you'll be fast-tracked to Gold membership status!
> Book your stay now and join YouFirst during the booking process.
> Already a YouFirst member with Member- or Blue-level status?
> Stay with us on a weekday between now and August 30, 2009 and you'll ALSO be fast-tracked to Gold membership status!
> you have to have the stay by August 30th.
> 
> 
> answering the above posters question, i'm sure if you fail to check in you would lose that booking for the perk above.
> 
> you would be paying for a one night stay with your deposit that you would lose.  why kiss off that type of money?
> the benefits at the hotels aren't that great.
> 
> 
> in the fine print of the bottom of the page with the special offer is this:



 Changed my ressie from September at the HRH to August 26-28 at PBH club level, but I didn't know about this perk. Thank you for posting it. 

Karen


----------



## macraven

_you're welcome.


for those looking for deals, always check out the promos that are listed on the loews site.

be sure to go to the orlando section to see what might be there that will be of benefit for you.


sometimes these promos are posted but missed on the forums._


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:


> Added!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it wrong for me to get angry at Loews over this?  I stayed at Universal twice last year, once the year before that, and several times in the previous years before that.  If Loews hadn't changed their policy from LoewsFirst to Youfirst last year, I'd probably be a Platinum member right now.  But I'm not, I'm just a Gold member.  Now I hear that they're giving away Gold memberships to those who can make an impromptu stay over the summer!  It gets frustrating when companies ignore their current customer base in attempt to get new customers.  When are companies going to realise that keeping current customers is just as important as getting new customers!
> 
> Sorry for the rant!




_Patster, i totally agree with you on how loews is biting the hands that feeds them.

with that change of program last july 1st, it screwed many of us regulars that stay onsite.

i have been platinum a number of years but with the new rule of last year, this will be my last year as platinum status.

i sent a very long letter to loews about the free "gift" they gave out at christmas time.....

what a joke.
many busted their butts to get their appropriate days in in order to stay eligible for the next year and then loews gives the status away to everyone for another year.

they even gave the "gift" to those that earned it.....

end of my rant now.

_


----------



## patster734

Laurabearz said:


> October 8, 2009 Thursday
> October 11, 2009 Sunday
> 
> ANNUAL PASSHOLDER DISCOUNT
> 
> Room Type: 	 STANDARD ROOM 2 QUEEN BEDS 335 Sq Ft
> 
> Avg Nightly Rate: 	190.67
> 
> Total Cost Including Taxes: 	643.50



Hi Laurabearz,

Which hotel are you booked at?


----------



## FireandIce

August 17-20

PBH

Portofino Suite

$219.00 a night   

Loews Platinum


----------



## RAPstar

This is my last change, I swear......if only cause my ressie is pre-paid and non-refundable. 

October 
5-12
Sheraton Vistana Villages on I-Drive
1 bedroom condo
$72/night
Hotwire rate


----------



## Laurabearz

patster734 said:


> Hi Laurabearz,
> 
> Which hotel are you booked at?



RPR sorry lol BUT................



RAPstar said:


> This is my last change, I swear......if only cause my ressie is pre-paid and non-refundable.
> 
> October
> 5-12
> Sheraton Vistana Villages on I-Drive
> 1 bedroom condo
> $72/night
> Hotwire rate



$72 bucks a night looks really good.


----------



## patster734

Laurabearz said:


> RPR sorry lol BUT................



Thanks!



Laurabearz said:


> $72 bucks a night looks really good.



Just remember at RPR:  


FOTL/Unlimited Express
Easy walk or boat ride between the hotel and Citywalk.
Not having to wait for a bus that will hit several other hotels before yours.
Not using a taxi cab if the bus sounds inconvenient.
Not having to find your car in the parking garage if both the taxi and bus options are undesired.


----------



## Narnia_girl

Jul 12
RPR
2 Q garden view
$232 AAA


----------



## RAPstar

patster734 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember at RPR:
> 
> 
> FOTL/Unlimited Express
> Easy walk or boat ride between the hotel and Citywalk.
> Not having to wait for a bus that will hit several other hotels before yours.
> Not using a taxi cab if the bus sounds inconvenient.
> Not having to find your car in the parking garage if both the taxi and bus options are undesired.



Don't remind me. But since this is my last trip fro a few years, I didn't want to have to budget myself too much, so a cheaper hotel was a better option. I know, excuses excuses.


----------



## patster734

Loudbmw said:


> August 8-15 (7 nights)
> Portofino Bay Resort
> Parlor Suite
> $172.48 plus tax
> Rate Type: Length Of Stay
> Loews First Upgrade applied? Yes
> LF level: Platinum
> 
> Awesome rate - we usually stay at Royal Pacific but we are a party of five but RPR suites usually don't hold five.
> 
> Lou



Added!  Also adding that I'm jealous because I'm paying around $450 a night for a PBH 1-Bedroom Portofino Suite for 6 guests because I'm a lowly Gold member!



hmontgomry said:


> Sept 26-30 (4 nights)
> RPR
> 2 Queens Garden View
> 2 Adult and 2 kids passes
> Kids stay and eat free promo
> 985.50 total
> 
> Don't go here very often so not sure if it's a good deal or not. Seemed good with free lunch and dinner for kids and all tickets for that price??



Added!  With the passes and meals, it sounds like a good deal!  



Laurabearz said:


> October 8, 2009 Thursday
> October 11, 2009 Sunday
> 
> ANNUAL PASSHOLDER DISCOUNT
> 
> Room Type: 	 STANDARD ROOM 2 QUEEN BEDS 335 Sq Ft
> 
> Avg Nightly Rate: 	190.67
> 
> Total Cost Including Taxes: 	643.50



Added!  



Ciavobella said:


> Changed my ressie from September at the HRH to August 26-28 at PBH club level, but I didn't know about this perk. Thank you for posting it.
> 
> Karen



Added!  What's your rate and rate code, if you don't mind me asking?



FireandIce said:


> August 17-20
> 
> PBH
> 
> Portofino Suite
> 
> $219.00 a night
> 
> Loews Platinum



Added.  Please see my additional notes under Lou's quote above about my jealously towards you Platinum members with your low priced PBH Suites!  



RAPstar said:


> This is my last change, I swear......if only cause my ressie is pre-paid and non-refundable.
> 
> October
> 5-12
> Sheraton Vistana Villages on I-Drive
> 1 bedroom condo
> $72/night
> Hotwire rate



I wasn't going to allow this change because you had already exceeded your allocation of changes.  However, as this change will allow you to join the Oct. 9 RIP tour, I will allow it.  But be forewarned that future changes will result in disciplinary actions!  



Narnia_girl said:


> Jul 12
> RPR
> 2 Q garden view
> $232 AAA



Added and I have a request:  Have a drink for me as that day is my birthday!


----------



## patster734

RAPstar said:


> Don't remind me. But since this is my last trip fro a few years, I didn't want to have to budget myself too much, so a cheaper hotel was a better option. I know, excuses excuses.



No problem!  We''ve got 6 adults in my group for our October stay and the hotel cost is more than I like.  So I've toyed with the idea of staying offsite also.


----------



## pomlover

Onsite is nice but in this economy I think it's out of most of our leagues.


----------



## Hedy

159.68 a night, 7/30-8/4-RPR standard view.  It's with the suberbowl code.  
However, may I say that Lowes YouFirst is rediculous.  I stayed at HRH ONE NIGHT in '08, and am Blue-yet those of you who stay often are up a creek.  I don't blame you guys for being angry.


----------



## tricky1

patster734 said:


> Added, but I have a follow-up question for you.  Being Platinum YouFirst member, did you attempt to have your room upgraded from standard view?



I made the reservation online, sometimes those cheap rates don't last.

I called and now I have a king suite. I will have to call back about the food and beverage credit  though , the girl I was dealing with said they don't
do that. Said it was up to loews


----------



## macraven

tricky1 said:


> I made the reservation online, sometimes those cheap rates don't last.
> 
> I called and now I have a king suite. I will have to call back about the food and beverage credit  though , the girl I was dealing with said they don't
> do that. Said it was up to loews



hard rock hotel is not participating in the F & B credit.
you have to be staying at rph or pbh to get it on the platinum level.


----------



## tazzielou

Date: Aug 30 - Sept 5
Rate: $160.23 
Room Type: Garden View King Bed

Portofino Bay Hotel 

I hope this is a good rate.  We have never stayed in a Universal Hotel.  This is a vacation for just DH and Me!  (No kids this time! - First week long vacation in many years! - it has been 6 years since we had any week long vacation!)


----------



## patster734

Updated to here.



Hedy said:


> 159.68 a night, 7/30-8/4-RPR standard view.  It's with the suberbowl code.
> However, may I say that Lowes YouFirst is rediculous.  I stayed at HRH ONE NIGHT in '08, and am Blue-yet those of you who stay often are up a creek.  I don't blame you guys for being angry.



Added!  



tricky1 said:


> I made the reservation online, sometimes those cheap rates don't last.
> 
> I called and now I have a king suite. I will have to call back about the food and beverage credit  though , the girl I was dealing with said they don't
> do that. Said it was up to loews



Thanks.  I've updated your stay to reflect the King Suite upgrade.


----------



## patster734

Correction!  Updated to here now.



tazzielou said:


> Date: Aug 30 - Sept 5
> Rate: $160.23
> Room Type: Garden View King Bed
> 
> Portofino Bay Hotel
> 
> I hope this is a good rate.  We have never stayed in a Universal Hotel.  This is a vacation for just DH and Me!  (No kids this time! - First week long vacation in many years! - it has been 6 years since we had any week long vacation!)



Yes, that's a fantastic rate for the PBH.  Congrats!  I hope you love it.


----------



## tricky1

macraven said:


> hard rock hotel is not participating in the F & B credit.
> you have to be staying at rph or pbh to get it on the platinum level.




I am staying at RPR, It took so long for the upgrade,I was just going call back later, I think she was in training and or new. no worries


----------



## macraven

tricky1 said:


> I am staying at RPR, It took so long for the upgrade,I was just going call back later, I think she was in training and or new. no worries



i'm staying there also this fall.
when i called, they said i could use the F & B credits for rph or pbh only.

you set up charging privileges and the food and beverage charges are removed from your bill that is up to $100 is removed.

show your room key and that's it...


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Date: Nov. 25-29
Rate: Avg. $210.35; Super Saver Rate
Room Type: Queen 2-Bed

Royal Pacific Resort

If anyone has ideas on how I can get this rate down, my ears are wide open! 

Maria 

*Edited because I had the average wrong -- It's 203.35 11/25, then switches to 218.35 11/27*


----------



## Pax

Worfiedoodles said:


> Date: Nov. 25-29
> 
> If anyone has ideas on how I can get this rate down, my ears are wide open!
> 
> Maria



Hey Maria 

I don't know if you noticed this, or you and yours have the time to make it possible, but as of this morning it cost EXACTLY the same amount as your current stay total to add one more day to the end of your trip. No more, no less. I ran the dates both ways...twice.

If that ain't the universe making suggestions, I don't know what is.

Good luck!

Pax


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Pax said:


> Hey Maria
> 
> I don't know if you noticed this, or you and yours have the time to make it possible, but as of this morning it cost EXACTLY the same amount as your current stay total to add one more day to the end of your trip. No more, no less. I ran the dates both ways...twice.
> 
> If that ain't the universe making suggestions, I don't know what is.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Pax



We can't add a day because DS has to get back to 6th grade. We truly cannot miss one day because these grades (and attendance) count on a test he's taking to get into a different school next year. Sigh. But do you mean the daily rate went down? I wonder if I can get a lower rate if I call? I booked online, so I'm not sure if that makes a difference?

Thanks for checking it out!
Maria


----------



## Pax

To try and keep my hijacking score low, lemme start with:

Hey patster! Thanks for keeping this thread. It's helpful in the extreme and I appreciate it.

This may get a night added before all is said and done, but my wife and I will be at RPR from October 7th - 12th. We'll call it a water view king room. Loews gold upgrade applied. $857.70 (3 nights @ $147.68 and 2 nights @
$159.68, plus tax) I took advantage of the instant gold upgrade (sorry patster) because after the changes to the program, what once would make me platinum now meant pretty much nothing so it was my only shot at a more elevated state of spiffy. I hear there may be another change or two in the works, but it still wouldn't help those making one long trip a year.

now then...



Worfiedoodles said:


> We can't add a day because DS has to get back to 6th grade. We truly cannot miss one day because these grades (and attendance) count on a test he's taking to get into a different school next year. Sigh. But do you mean the daily rate went down? I wonder if I can get a lower rate if I call? I booked online, so I'm not sure if that makes a difference?
> 
> Thanks for checking it out!
> Maria



Perhaps if you told the school _*I*_ said it was okay...

Just kidding. Education first. Send the boy home early!

Alas though, the daily rate was the same. The super saver discount increases with stay length and it just so happened to be the same total cost to add one more night to the start or end of your trip. Just keep an eye out here though. I don't say too much myself, but I read a lot, and the chattier members here are pretty much geniuses in all things Universal Studios Florida. If a better deal comes out, someone will mention it.

Pax


----------



## patster734

Updated to here



Worfiedoodles said:


> Date: Nov. 25-29
> Rate: Avg. $210.35; Super Saver Rate
> Room Type: Queen 2-Bed
> 
> Royal Pacific Resort
> 
> If anyone has ideas on how I can get this rate down, my ears are wide open!
> 
> Maria
> 
> *Edited because I had the average wrong -- It's 203.35 11/25, then switches to 218.35 11/27*



I've added your information! 



Pax said:


> To try and keep my hijacking score low, lemme start with:
> 
> Hey patster! Thanks for keeping this thread. It's helpful in the extreme and I appreciate it.
> 
> This may get a night added before all is said and done, but my wife and I will be at RPR from October 7th - 12th. We'll call it a water view king room. Loews gold upgrade applied. $857.70 (3 nights @ $147.68 and 2 nights @
> $159.68, plus tax) I took advantage of the instant gold upgrade (sorry patster) because after the changes to the program, what once would make me platinum now meant pretty much nothing so it was my only shot at a more elevated state of spiffy. I hear there may be another change or two in the works, but it still wouldn't help those making one long trip a year.
> 
> now then...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if you told the school _*I*_ said it was okay...
> 
> Just kidding. Education first. Send the boy home early!
> 
> Alas though, the daily rate was the same. The super saver discount increases with stay length and it just so happened to be the same total cost to add one more night to the start or end of your trip. Just keep an eye out here though. I don't say too much myself, but I read a lot, and the chattier members here are pretty much geniuses in all things Universal Studios Florida. If a better deal comes out, someone will mention it.
> 
> Pax



I've added your info too.  And no worries, I'm a gold member too.  When I initially booked, we had just 4 in our party so we had a water view, double queen room at RPR.  We managed to talk my sister and her husband into going, but instead of going with 2 rooms at RPR, we decided to try a suite at PBH.  Unfortunately, there's no gold upgrade from suite.

As for hijacking, the purpose of this thread is to help others find the best deals available, which is what you were doing.  So no worries there either!  

Please don't hesitate to post!  All opinions are welcome here.  Let us get to know you as you are getting to know us!  And keep your eyes open when you visit in October, because a few of us will also be there at the same time.


----------



## RACEFAN9

Oct.
 8-12
 portifino bay
deluxe queen
 278.00 a night
 super saver rate!!!!!!!


----------



## patster734

RACEFAN9 said:


> Oct.
> 8-12
> portifino bay
> deluxe queen
> 278.00 a night
> super saver rate!!!!!!!



I got you added RACEFAN9!


----------



## patster734

bump


----------



## Daisychain

Hi To All

I was wondering if I could pick your brains for best rates.

We have currently booked a holiday for the 2 of us in October to arrive on the 16th, stay for a week at saratoga springs, then spend two nights in universal and finally 6 nights at the beach club villas.
The trouble that I am having is that we are wanting to stay at the portofino bay for the 23 to 25 Oct in a delux room King bed but the only price that I seem to be able to get is direct through Loews at a rate of $374.00 per night excluding tax. Is this because it is a weekend and the week before Halloween that the rate seems to be so high. I would be grateful for any guidence on weather this would be the best rate or were I should be looking.
Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## patster734

Daisychain said:


> Hi To All
> 
> I was wondering if I could pick your brains for best rates.
> 
> We have currently booked a holiday for the 2 of us in October to arrive on the 16th, stay for a week at saratoga springs, then spend two nights in universal and finally 6 nights at the beach club villas.
> The trouble that I am having is that we are wanting to stay at the portofino bay for the 23 to 25 Oct in a delux room King bed but the only price that I seem to be able to get is direct through Loews at a rate of $374.00 per night excluding tax. Is this because it is a weekend and the week before Halloween that the rate seems to be so high. I would be grateful for any guidence on weather this would be the best rate or were I should be looking.
> Look forward to hearing from you.



That's their seasonal rack rates for that room.  Unfortunately, the Super Saver rate doesn't appear to be available for the 23 to 25 of Oct.  That's either because those rates are sold out or your stay is too short to qualify.  If you can increase your stay to include the 26 Oct so that you check in on the 23 and check out on the 26, the Super Saver rate for that room is $317.90/night.  A garden view Super Saver rate is $258.40/night for the 23 to 26 of Oct.  Do you own either a Preferred (or Premiere) Annual Pass (PAP) or a AAA membership?  The APH rate is $299.00/night for a deluxe king room and $269/night for a smaller bay view king room.  The AAA rates are only available by calling 888-464-3617.

So your only options to reduce your rate is to either have a PAP or AAA, or increase you stay by one day and qualify for the Super Saver rate.  With the Super Saver rate, if you add an additional day besides the one I mentioned, your daily rate should drop even more as the discount increases according to the # of days you can stay.


----------



## Daisychain

Hi Patster

Thank you for your kind advice and sorry for not getting back to you sooner. We have been trying to do the maths all ways but it looks like the cheapest will be the 2 nights at rack rate as we have DVC points that we want to use up so extending the number of nights would not work. Unfortunately we are also not annual pass holders so that did not work and getting annual passes for the short stay would not have been cost effective either. Thanks again for your time and advice and I will let you know what the rate and dates are when we have booked.


----------



## yasuern

UPDATED
now at PBH
Deluxe 2 queen beds rm 
Aug 28-30th 2009
w/APH and Loews First upgrade
$189/night



Sue


----------



## FireandIce

UPDATED

Aug 17-20

Portofino Suite

$159.00 a night

APH/ loews platinum.

YEAH BABY !!


----------



## damo

Aug 26-28
Portofino Bay Hotel
$159.00/night Garden view queen room
APH/Loews platinum but no upgrade available at this time but will get all other platinum benefits (woohoo for $100 food and beverage over two nights!!!)


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

FireandIce said:


> UPDATED
> 
> Aug 17-20
> 
> Portofino Suite
> 
> $159.00 a night
> 
> APH/ loews platinum.
> 
> YEAH BABY !!





damo said:


> Aug 26-28
> Portofino Bay Hotel
> $159.00/night Garden view queen room
> APH/Loews platinum but no upgrade available at this time but will get all other platinum benefits (woohoo for $100 food and beverage over two nights!!!)



Awesome rates!!! 
Gotta love those APH rates.


----------



## FireandIce

damo said:


> Aug 26-28
> Portofino Bay Hotel
> $159.00/night Garden view queen room
> APH/Loews platinum but no upgrade available at this time but will get all other platinum benefits (woohoo for $100 food and beverage over two nights!!!)



That's great news. I guess you will get your fill of Sal's pizza and salads.


----------



## scrabblegirl

August 12
HRH
$169 + tax
Standard room/APH rate


----------



## Phil from PA

Just booked RPR Saturday Oct 3 and leaving Tues Oct 6

I am Loews and AP.  They gave me AP rate of $ 204 for Sat and $ 164 for Sun and Mon.  Total $ 598.50 after taxes.

I am Loews gold and she upgraded me to waterview for no additional cost.  2 Queens non-smoking.

Loving life and looking forward to coming on down for HHN.

Phil from Pa


----------



## macraven

I was wondering when Phil from PA was gonna show up........

he always books for the hhn event.

missing Phil again this year by 2 days......


----------



## keishashadow

i stand in danger of the 3 strikes rule

jumped on chance to get the AP rate & keep platinum benefits, so another change please...

2 nights, 7/29 & 7/30

RPR

AP rate

$149+ night


----------



## donaldduck352

*Try going to the Universal website now for room prices,they made it 10times harder to look at rates..*


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!



yasuern said:


> UPDATED
> now at PBH
> Deluxe 2 queen beds rm
> Aug 28-30th 2009
> w/APH and Loews First upgrade
> $189/night
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



Updated!




FireandIce said:


> UPDATED
> 
> Aug 17-20
> 
> Portofino Suite
> 
> $159.00 a night
> 
> APH/ loews platinum.
> 
> YEAH BABY !!



Also Updated!



damo said:


> Aug 26-28
> Portofino Bay Hotel
> $159.00/night Garden view queen room
> APH/Loews platinum but no upgrade available at this time but will get all other platinum benefits (woohoo for $100 food and beverage over two nights!!!)



Added!




scrabblegirl said:


> August 12
> HRH
> $169 + tax
> Standard room/APH rate



Also Added!




Phil from PA said:


> Just booked RPR Saturday Oct 3 and leaving Tues Oct 6
> 
> I am Loews and AP.  They gave me AP rate of $ 204 for Sat and $ 164 for Sun and Mon.  Total $ 598.50 after taxes.
> 
> I am Loews gold and she upgraded me to waterview for no additional cost.  2 Queens non-smoking.
> 
> Loving life and looking forward to coming on down for HHN.
> 
> Phil from Pa



Also Added!




keishashadow said:


> i stand in danger of the 3 strikes rule
> 
> jumped on chance to get the AP rate & keep platinum benefits, so another change please...
> 
> 2 nights, 7/29 & 7/30
> 
> RPR
> 
> AP rate
> 
> $149+ night



Updated too!




donaldduck352 said:


> *Try going to the Universal website now for room prices,they made it 10times harder to look at rates..*



Thanks for the warning!  Its definitely different.  I was able to find the APH rate under "Promotion" after trying a couple of incorrect ways.  AAA comes up "Promotion Not Available" for my dates.


----------



## n2mm

If you want to update, you can cancel our submission.  We cancelled our USF trip and will be doing Disney/DVC only now.  We tried to find affordable tickets for several of the folks in our traveling party for 2 days, but it didn't work out.  We were hoping for the repeat of the 1/2 tickets for AP holders, but nothing this year, so we'll be skipping USF this summer.  Maybe we'll try again next summer.  I cancelled my 2 rooms at HRH, so if anyone is trying to get a room, there might be some availability now for that night (Saturday).

August
15
HRH (2 rooms)
$189 per room ($213 after taxes)
APH
n2mm


----------



## Laurabearz

​
October
7th-11th
RPR
Standard 2 Queens 
Rate Oct 7 - Oct 8  $164.00 Oct 9 - Oct 10  $204.00 
Rate Type Annual Passholder Special  (Premier)
Gold Not applied all water views booked, they said perhaps something will show up at check in

Laurabearz

​


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!


----------



## melissac

Changed our dates and the rates changed.  Was Oct 18-21 now is 17th-22th at $171 for Sat. and $161 for Sun-Thurs.  It was either the supersaver rate or 5 for 3


----------



## yourgoingagain?

Changed rates on existing reservations

PBH 9/4 - 9/7 $189 Florida Resident


PBH 11/26 $159, 11/27 & 11/28 $199 Florida Resident 


All are for garden view rooms but we get Platinum upgrade.


----------



## Bluer101

RPR December 3, 4, 5, 6 Florida resident rate $129 first night $154 there after. 2 Queen room water view Lowe's Gold Upgrade.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

donaldduck352 said:


> *I agree 100% on this.We stay at Loews in Florida alot,but when we venture to Cinnci every year or so they dont realise our status at all!!!
> We are always Blue level,cause of the FLA rate..*



"Cinnci" Is there a Loews in Cincinnati? or  where ???


----------



## theterms

Month *November/December*
Date* 26th - 1st*
Hotel *Hard Rock*
Room Type *connecting 3 rooms and/or suites *
Rate *sister in law booked - I think avg. $179/night*
Rate Type  *Stay more, save more*
Loews First Upgrade applied?/LF level *no*


----------



## Guitar Player

We booked a King Suite at the Fl resident rate of $354 a night, 10/22 - 10/25. We are not much interested in the parks. We are more interested in sitting around the pool and relaxing, and having loads of time enjoying the room and mellowing out. Three days in heaven!

I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## patster734

Updated to here!



Guitar Player said:


> We booked a King Suite at the Fl resident rate of $354 a night, 10/22 - 10/25. We are not much interested in the parks. We are more interested in sitting around the pool and relaxing, and having loads of time enjoying the room and mellowing out. Three days in heaven!
> 
> I'll let you all know how it goes.



What hotel will you be staying at?


----------



## Guitar Player

oops -  HRH


----------



## patster734

Guitar Player said:


> oops -  HRH



No problem.  I've added the hotel name to the front page.


----------



## cbsnyber1

Staying at PBH Dec 12 - 18

Club level room 1 (3 adults) $241 / nite through AAA but the superbowl promo rate was involved so not sure which one I got on this one. Just to refresh, I won one of the superbowl park tickets and I was allowed to book at the old 4 / 7 rate through the end of the year.

Club level room 2 (2 adults 1 chillin') $232 / nite, AAA rate (this one, I'm sure).


----------



## frequency

My rate changed!  I was PBH 419 includes 2 tickets, but now I am PBH, Dec. 25-30 305$ per might Stay More Save More rate.  Platinum upgrade to Portofino Suite.

Yea!

Oh yeah, that is for lindalinda on the earlier post.


----------



## Calgary DISHeads

Month - December 09  
Date - Dec 25 - 30th 
Hotel - PBH
Room Type - club 
Rate - $360.10 Dec 25, 26, $347.10 last three nights
Rate Type - home for the holidays (loews website) 
Loews First Upgrade applied?/LF level Blue 
calgary disheads


----------



## ttree

nov
21-28
HRH
average 166
stay more, play more


----------



## justprettynpink

I've been wishing that I could Stay on site but for only the two of us (on our honeymoon) I couldn't justify $350+  per night the week after Christmas.  

Happened to log on to the annual pass section and low and behold.....

The APH rate appeared for the week after Christmas....  

Royal Pacific 12/29 $234  APH rate

  

How early can we check in???????

Wishes come true even at Universal.....


----------



## APB513

Month: Dec
Date: 17th
Hotel: RPR
Room Type: Std
Rate: $145.13
Rate Type: APH
Loews First Upgrade applied?: No (APH Rate)
LF level: Blue

APB513


----------



## Bluer101

APB513 said:


> Month: Dec
> Date: 17th
> Hotel: RPR
> Room Type: Std
> Rate: $145.13
> Rate Type: APH
> Loews First Upgrade applied?: No (APH Rate)
> LF level: Blue
> 
> APB513



APH rate is now a qualifying rate. You can get an upgrade to water view if available a check in.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Bluer101 said:


> * APH rate is now a qualifying rate*. You can get an upgrade to water view if available a check in.




Yay!  Finally!


----------



## APB513

Bluer101 said:


> APH rate is now a qualifying rate. You can get an upgrade to water view if available a check in.



Do you mean we can upgraded for free?


----------



## macraven

APB513 said:


> Do you mean we can upgraded for free?



if you are at the blue level on loews youfirst, you can't upgrade for free at the time you book.

here is the link to let you know what status blue can get you.
http://www.loewshotels.com/en/YouFirst/Benefits.aspx

if you read below the chart, it states blue level members can upgrade at the time of check in if a room is available.

if you book a standard room, your upgrade would be a water view, standard room.


----------



## theterms

Update on rate 

Month November/December
Date 26th - 1st
Hotel Hard Rock
Room Type - 3 Deluxe Queen Rooms
Rate - $226.20 avg nightly rate
Rate Type - Stay more, save more
Loews First Upgrade applied?/LF level no 
theterms


----------



## APB513

macraven said:


> if you are at the blue level on loews youfirst, you can't upgrade for free at the time you book.
> 
> here is the link to let you know what status blue can get you.
> http://www.loewshotels.com/en/YouFirst/Benefits.aspx
> 
> if you read below the chart, it states blue level members can upgrade at the time of check in if a room is available.
> 
> if you book a standard room, your upgrade would be a water view, standard room.



That's good to know.  I thought when you booked an APH rate that you didn't get any of the youfirst benefits.  Thanks


----------



## Calgary DISHeads

theterms said:


> Update on rate
> 
> Month November/December
> Date 26th - 1st
> Hotel Hard Rock
> Room Type - 3 Deluxe Queen Rooms
> Rate - $226.20 avg nightly rate
> Rate Type - Stay more, save more
> Loews First Upgrade applied?/LF level no
> theterms



did you try home for the holidays promo? I got a better rate (but have since changed to PBH)... I'm checking in Dec 25th though, not sure if that makes a difference


----------



## Calgary DISHeads

macraven said:


> if you are at the blue level on loews youfirst, you can't upgrade for free at the time you book.
> 
> here is the link to let you know what status blue can get you.
> http://www.loewshotels.com/en/YouFirst/Benefits.aspx
> 
> if you read below the chart, it states blue level members can upgrade at the time of check in if a room is available.
> 
> if you book a standard room, your upgrade would be a water view, standard room.



For the first time I've really looked at the program rules - I haven't stayed at Loews even ONCE in the last year, only once ever in my life back in 06. When I booked this trip I was told I was a level blue member and eligible for an upgrade on PBH club level if available when I checked in


----------



## Loudbmw

Even though this visit will make 9 nights this year, it only our second stay.  Thus it will be our last visit before being downgraded from platinum in 2010 unless Loews sends us a Christmas present like last year. 

Month: Dec
Date: 17th to 19th
Hotel: Portofino
Room Type: Std with free upgrade to Suite
Rate: $159 Thu/ $174 Fri
Rate Type: APH
Loews First Upgrade applied?: Yes (APH Rate) 
LF level: Platinum

Pleasently surprised that they gave me the Suite upgrade at the APH rate (no AAA rate available).  Alternative was $129 APH rate at RPR (no suites for 4 persons there).

Lou


----------



## AlexandNessa

Loudbmw said:


> Even though this visit will make 9 nights this year, it only our second stay.  Thus it will be our last visit before being downgraded from platinum in 2010 unless Loews sends us a Christmas present like last year.
> 
> Month: Dec
> Date: 17th to 19th
> Hotel: Portofino
> Room Type: Std with free upgrade to Suite
> Rate: $159 Thu/ $174 Fri
> Rate Type: APH
> Loews First Upgrade applied?: Yes (APH Rate)
> LF level: Platinum
> 
> Pleasently surprised that they gave me the Suite upgrade at the APH rate (no AAA rate available).  Alternative was $129 APH rate at RPR (no suites for 4 persons there).
> 
> Lou






Same boat here, like 10 nights but only 2 stays.  Don't think we'll be doing Uni any time again soon after the downgrade, so squeezing in a last, last-minute trip before our Plat expires.  Don't care enough about HP to go back in 2010, though it was fun while it lasted.  Plenty of other places to spend our disposable income next year.  Although, you got a better rate than we did, so well done!:


Month: Dec
Date: 11th to 15th
Hotel: Portofino
Room Type: Std with free upgrade to Suite
Rate: $178.10 
Rate Type: Stay More (Interweb)
Loews First Upgrade applied?: Yes 
LF level: Platinum


----------



## APB513

APB513 said:


> Month: Dec
> Date: 17th
> Hotel: RPR
> Room Type: Std
> Rate: $145.13
> Rate Type: APH
> Loews First Upgrade applied?: No (APH Rate)
> LF level: Blue
> 
> APB513



I just called and switched to the Portofino  We've always wanted to stay there.  I figured since it was only $30 more I would go for it 

Month: Dec
Date: 17th
Hotel: PBH
Room Type: Garden View
Rate: $178.88
Rate Type: APH
Loews First Upgrade applied?: No (APH Rate)
LF level: Blue

APB513


----------

